# Sticky  Welcome to Thai Forum and Introduce Yourself Thread



## bizbote

Hi, raruen...

I'm also very new here. It's really nice to have you joining us.
+ + W E L C O M E + +

:colgate:


----------



## uno

ÂÔ¹´ÕµéÍ¹ÃÑº¤ÃÑº Welcome ¼Á¡çÍÕ¡¤¹·Õèãªéä·ÂºéÒ§ÍÑ§¡ÄÉºéÒ§


----------



## kiku99

welcome. 
both Thai and English are welcome here. 
For me, i mostly type in Eng because i don't really know how to type in Thailand and other non-Thai forumers can read it as well. 

btw, welcome to all new Thai forumers. 
:cheers:


----------



## raruen

¢Íº¾ÃÐ¤Ø³
·Ø¡·èÒ¹.


----------



## Jo

Hi and welcome all new forumers... it's good to see so many new people here lately :wave:

To answer the question, it is a great help to many visitors if text is in English, but writing in Thai is also okay.

BTW, if anyone worries about English spelling - don't worry, because we don't. It doesn't matter


----------



## sin

You can also mix English and Thai together. 

»¹¡Ñ¹ãªé¡çä´é¤ÃÑº...

Welcome!!

ÂÔ¹´Õ¤ÃÑº...


----------



## Chad

So, am I too late or what!?!...... 

Anyway, sorry for the very late "welcome", can't help busy doing the entrance exam.....

BTW : The Point of the forum is all above that forumers has wrotes, but for one more thing is Type in Thai is fine, very fine...just consider for the propriet time and occation, Thats it... 

Hope u enjoy the Thai forum, I'll try my best for that....... 

*Welcome to "The Land of Smile Forum"*.....:guns1:


----------



## Pas

hi Raruen welcome


----------



## nazrey

Khun Raruen (¤Ø³ÃÐÃ×è¹..¶Ù¡äËÁ¤ÃÑº) Welcome,we'll see more for another forummers here.


----------



## Style™

Greetings from Charlotte, NC, USA!


----------



## Jo

Do not enter? But he is entering, stop him! 

Nice skyline for what I suppose is a rather small city.


----------



## Style™

Our skyline kicks butt! 

Jo, you can't stop me from posting! I shall love the Thai forum!


----------



## Chad

I am melting by that Pelli's tower........just gorgeousm look at the crown!!....Is that the design from heaven?.....:drool:


----------



## Chad

BTW : Style....I really wants to see the pic of that Hearst tower?, your Gotham building......show That gorgeous to Thais!......
:guns1:


----------



## Style™

Yes. It is from heaven! 


Here is another photo for you to drooooool all over! 













:guns1:


----------



## Chad

The Crown! The crown!, I wanna see it's crown!...anypics of it?/.....


----------



## Style™




----------



## Jo

> _Originally posted by_* Style *
> 
> Our skyline kicks butt!
> 
> Jo, you can't stop me from posting! I shall love the Thai forum!


 u bad boi

btw.. those towers (glass and crown) are great, I envy you!

Tallest here is a 12 storey building from the 70s

Överhogdal's tallest is 2 storeys :tongue3:


----------



## Chad

This two are two of the most beautiful skyscrapers on earth!......:drool:


----------



## Style™

Glad you think so! 


I like them too. Very nice buildings.


----------



## BKKinTO

Yes,especially the left one. Gorgeous....... :angel1:


----------



## cHemon

*ÊÇÑÊ´Õ·Ø¡¤¹ ÂÔ¹´Õ·Õèä´éÃÙé¨Ñ¡*

ÊÇÑÊ´Õ¤ÃÑº ¤×ÍÇèÒà¾Ôè§ÁÒãËÁèÍèÐ¤ÃÑº

áµè¡çÅèÍ§ÅÍÂÍÂÙèã¹¹ÕéÁÒ¹Ò¹áÅéÇÍèÐ à¾Ôè§¤Ô´¨ÐÁÒâ¾Ê ÍÔÍÔ

ÂÔ¹´Õ·Õèä´éÃÙé¨Ñ¡¤ÃÑº


----------



## Chad

*WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*BTW :* What kind of name is that?, cHemon?..Digimon?....


----------



## cHemon

·Ó¹Í§¹Ñé¹ÍèÐ¤ÃÑº

àµçÁæ¤×Í Chemistry Monster :devil: 

à¾×èÍ¹µÑé§ãËé¤ÃÑº


----------



## BKKinTO

WElcome to the Forum. ENJOY!!!


----------



## kiku99

hey welcome welcome....it 's nice to have you here.


----------



## atom

Welcome to Thai Forum.


----------



## Chad

WOW!!..Thai forum is getting loads of attention!!!!......, So glad!!!


----------



## kiku99

> _Originally posted by_* Chad *
> 
> WOW!!..Thai forum is getting loads of attention!!!!......, So glad!!!


because of you, we can make it this far Chad. Thanks


----------



## Chad

> _Originally posted by_* kiku99 *
> 
> because of you, we can make it this far Chad. Thanks


No, not because of me.....*It's because of everybody!!*......Thanks again for all of you guys......:angel1:


----------



## Juztination

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome cHemon!


----------



## teau

ÂÔ¹´ÕµéÍ¹ÃÑº¤ÃÑº ¤Ø³cHemon


----------



## archstudent

WELCOME!! ,Chemistry Monster :devil:


----------



## bizbote

cHemon!... nice to meet you :eat:


----------



## cHemon

¢Íº¤Ø³¤ÃÑº ·Ø¡æ¤¹


----------



## cHemon

¢Íº¤Ø³¤ÃÑº ·Ø¡æ¤¹
¡ç¨Ð¾ÂÒÂÒÁà¢éÒÁÒÍÂèÒ§ÊÁèÓàÊÁÍÍèÐ
áµèà´ëÇÇÑ¹ÍÒ·ÔµÂì¹Õé¨Ðä»½Ö¡§Ò¹µèÒ§¨Ñ§ËÇÑ´ÅÐ¤Ñº:guns1: ¤§ËÒÂä»à¡×Íº 2 à´×Í¹
äÁèÁÕµÖ¡ÊÙ§æãËéÁÍ§ ¤§ä´éáµè¹Ñè§ÁÍ§ËÍ¡ÅÑè¹ÊÙ§æÍèÐ


----------



## Chad

> _Originally posted by_* cHemon *
> 
> ¢Íº¤Ø³¤ÃÑº ·Ø¡æ¤¹
> ¡ç¨Ð¾ÂÒÂÒÁà¢éÒÁÒÍÂèÒ§ÊÁèÓàÊÁÍÍèÐ
> áµèà´ëÇÇÑ¹ÍÒ·ÔµÂì¹Õé¨Ðä»½Ö¡§Ò¹µèÒ§¨Ñ§ËÇÑ´ÅÐ¤Ñº:guns1: ¤§ËÒÂä»à¡×Íº 2 à´×Í¹
> äÁèÁÕµÖ¡ÊÙ§æãËéÁÍ§ ¤§ä´éáµè¹Ñè§ÁÍ§ËÍ¡ÅÑè¹ÊÙ§æÍèÐ


âÃ§§Ò¹¹éÓ»ÅÒ.................  :colgate:


----------



## Tnop

*Greetings from Chicago*

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here. Have been reading your threads for so long but never post anything. 
Anyway, I'm really interested in smaller scale buildings like the Bed Supperclub and the New Museum of Techology and Science. If anyone has more of similar projects pls. post it here.
Oh does anyone have a pic of the New Dinosaur Museum at Phukumkao, Kallasin?


----------



## Tnop

I don't know how to post the image. 
I don't have "browse" button at the end of the page. Maybe I'm a Mac user!!!!! 
:rant: :bash: :bleep:


----------



## Wisarut

Chad, For some ghood picturte, it should be chopped into a mall package of 500 post and the LOCK them from beign altered....


----------



## Jo

Chad said:


> BTW : I decided to make a special exception for one thread..."The Prove it with your eyes-thread"....


YAY! Let's keep that one as one of the largest at SSC


----------



## Chad

I have made those sub projects thread including Siamparagon and moved them to the *Architecture and Urban Facilities* section, please visit them there.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

----


----------



## kiku99

whoo, so it will be hard to find our threads then. since there are so many foreign threads there.


----------



## classhopper

Is there any room for newcomer?

Just wanna say HI!!


----------



## kiku99

classhopper said:


> Is there any room for newcomer?
> 
> Just wanna say HI!!


of course there is.  Welcome Classhopper.


----------



## petey

Any room for another new comer here too?
well my name is Pete. I'm a Thai sohpomore living in Saint Louis, US. I've been a daily visitor since April.. lol.. I can pretty much say that i'm addicted to this forum.

soo.. i just wanna say hi too!


----------



## Chad

petey said:


> Any room for another new comer here too?
> well my name is Pete. I'm a Thai sohpomore living in Saint Louis, US. I've been a daily visitor since April.. lol.. I can pretty much say that i'm addicted to this forum.
> 
> soo.. i just wanna say hi too!



*HI !!!! :wave: :wave: *

Make your self at home, and *dont forget to give some reply !!*:gunz:..


----------



## Pas

Hi Len, Pete, Classhopper and.. anyone else I missed? 
:wave: :cheers1:
and remember to reply like Chad said


----------



## petey

i will definately reply a lot!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome  nice to meet you  I am Bic


----------



## Chad

petey said:


> i will definately reply a lot!



Now, THATS MADE MY DAY....


----------



## Jo

Good to have ya onboard petey.. and everyone else I have missed welcoming lately

Welcome! :dance2: :cheers1: :dance2:


----------



## KayB

Sup' fellow Thai forumers, I just wanted to say hello. I just discovered today and 

its a kool site. :banana2: 

I'm Thai living Sydney BTW


----------



## BKKinTO

Welcome... another thai from the down under


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome, KayB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo

Hey Kay.. welcome!! :cheers1:


----------



## TGunner

Ahhh hello everyone. I forgot to properly introduce myself to the forum too. I just found out about this forum about last week, thanks to a link in the 2bangkok forum. Have to say that you guys are great. I've really enjoyed all the pictures and inside knowledge you guys have contributed here. Keep up the great work guys.

Oh forgot to say that I am Thai too (just like majority of people here I guess), and studying in the US right now.


----------



## petey

welcome tgunner and kay!!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

kwak kwak


----------



## satit28

what's with the duck sound......??????


----------



## Imperfect Ending

whats with Zimoune's "rmm rmm"?


----------



## satit28

u guys are giong........
koo koo ..........


----------



## Imperfect Ending

and people using the bathroom goes caa caa


----------



## satit28

we're going crazy.................


----------



## Chad

urgggggg....


----------



## satit28

ur going koo koo too ??????????..............
:? :?...........


----------



## BKKinTO

I'm the 6th  ..... I didn't know that we have almost 50 thai forumers.


----------



## petey

lol
 i can squeeze into #10


----------



## Chad

I'm the 2nd, After Mister Kiku


----------



## Imperfect Ending

This is my 3,000th post


----------



## Imperfect Ending

BKKinTO said:


> I'm the 6th  ..... I didn't know that we have almost 50 thai forumers.


Maybe more but they just didn't write down Thailand. I just searched for ones who put down Thailand


----------



## satit28

Aquamadoor said:


> This is my 3,000th post


congrats..........
doono when i'll get as much as you........


----------



## Imperfect Ending

1,000 of my posts were deleted earlier


----------



## Chad

Yeh, I remember that time., The forum was also Pruned.


----------



## kiku99

Aquamadoor said:


> 1,000 of my posts were deleted earlier


mine too


----------



## classhopper

Oops, ranking?

embarrassing me!


----------



## satit28

kiku99 said:


> mine too


Poor you..........


----------



## Chad

*YOO !!! "THAI FORUMERS>>>OTHERS, YOUR OPINION NEEDED"*

I'm about to create new section for "the rest of Thailand except Bangkok" which will include all threads and anything outside Bangkok.....

but, the problem is. What do you think or like to see between making ["new section for 75 provinces" and have main page for Bangkok only] or ["new section for Bangkok" and let the main page be for the whole Thailand.]


What do you think...please express it here..


BTW: *Kalix*, I really like to thank you you on your afforts on updating news and stuff, I really really appriciated it kay:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

And I guess the "land" part came from how we say "muang"


----------



## AEROFORCE1

Hi guys I am new here ,Hi Chemon I am in


----------



## cHemon

:wave:

Hello!!


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

AEROFORCE1 said:


> Hi guys I am new here ,Hi Chemon I am in



Hi AEROFOECE1! welcome to Thai Forum.... :nocrook:


----------



## Mosaic

Hello!! Aeroforce1, welcome to Thai forum krub.


----------



## stmon

Welcome,ka !! :colgate: 
Umm....you do know K.cHemon personally,right?? :gossip:


----------



## cHemon

He knows me from another webboard krub.


----------



## AEROFORCE1

Hi every one ,Thaks alots
I know KChemon from other board Krap ,just wanna come here to share d picture from my camera


----------



## cHemon

^^

Show us what you have. 
We're waiting.


----------



## Mosaic

Chemon, you belong to many webboards,huh?


----------



## cHemon

Just this one and another one.


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Thailand-full of endless beauty and charm !    *


----------



## demented_pigeon

wow... im so foreign here... by the way just call me V


----------



## Mosaic

Hello!!


----------



## demented_pigeon

are all of you guys here from thailand?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

For me- Born in Bangkok, Living in Los Angeles.


----------



## demented_pigeon

ahhh... me born in manila, living in every nook and cranny in the philippines


----------



## MirageBistro

I am a Russian Enginner for Aerflot. I am interested in joining this forum.
I will post some later.
Check out my threads in the Aviation Forum


----------



## kiku99

demented_pigeon said:


> are all of you guys here from thailand?


me. i'd call Bangkok, Los Angeles, and Melbourne as my hometown


----------



## Mosaic

MirageBistro said:


> I am a Russian Enginner for Aerflot. I am interested in joining this forum.
> I will post some later.
> Check out my threads in the Aviation Forum


Hello!! WELCOME TO THAI FORUM.


----------



## mtt16

Hello krub. Please let the new guy like me to join this forum krub.


----------



## Mosaic

Woo!!Hoo!!! Welcome to Thai forum,mtt16.


----------



## cHemon

mtt16 said:


> Hello krub. Please let the new guy like me to join this forum krub.


Please post as much as you want.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

Welcome Na Krab


----------



## satit28

i was looking back and i realized that i havent introduce myself properly..........

i am student from Satit KKU.............right now i am the admin of my website www.s-2-8.co.nr (check it out sometime).......... im interested in mostly everything that includes design and creativity...........


----------



## stmon

Me either.  sorry guys.I think noone cares my existence in anyway.


----------



## Mosaic

stmon said:


> Me either.  sorry guys.I think noone cares my existence in anyway.


Actually, we do care!!.


----------



## stmon

Mosaic said:


> Actually, we do care!!.


  Aww!!! Thank you,ka. You're nice. :hug:


----------



## -=+cZaRiNa+=-

:wave::wave:hello guys!

im Czarina from the Philippines! i luv to visit ur thread..


:banana2::dance:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome and Welcome!


----------



## SEAfan

May I join you too?


----------



## cHemon

Welcome welcome! both Thai and non-Thai.

Please enjoy our forum.


----------



## SEAfan

Thanks, cHemon!  Non-Thai in my case.


----------



## Pansori

I'm glad to join this nice corner of this forum. I'm very fond of Thailand and to my great delight I'll be coming to your wonderful country later this year (for the first time)! So perhaps I'll try to keep my eye on some topics and photo threads in order to get to know a little more. :cheers:


----------



## SEAfan

Welcome, Pansori! :wave:

I gather you're another non-Thai, like me. You're so lucky you get to visit Thailand!  And you're right: it's a wonderful country and a very pleasant forum.


----------



## Mosaic

:hi: :hi: Hello!! Pansori!!!


----------



## satit28

Welcome............x 2..............


----------



## Pansori

Thanks for your warm welcome guys (and girls ). I'll try to follow Thai issues as much as I can to get a better picture of the country before I come there in August. :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Forgot my welcome. 

Welcome!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

80 (listed) Thai forumers now 
64 Active  (atleast once)


1 Chad 25846 Bangkok Thailand 
2 Mosaic 5705 Bangkok Thailand 
3 Aquamadoor 5000 Los Angeles but heart in Bangkok USA but heart in Thailand 
4 Jo 3443 Östersund / Bangkok Sweden/Thailand 
5 kiku99 3268 Bangkok Thailand 
6 satit28 2648 Khon Kaen Thailand 
7 BKKinTO 2625 Bangkok,Toronto Thailand,Canada 
8 rayman 2008 Bangkok/Stockholm Thailand/Sweden 
9 Pas 1747 Bangkok / Perth Thailand, Australia, World 
10 cHemon 1716 Bangkok Thailand 
11 Speed 873 Bangkok/San Francisco/Los Angeles Thailand 
12 Ten 776 Pattaya, Khon Kean Thailand 
13 pon 741 Bangkok/Chiangmai Thailand 
14 atom 625 Melbourne, Ayutthaya Thailand 
15 Nongkhai_tong 549 Nongkhai Thailand 
16 Arewethereyet? 483 Bangkok NOW!! thailand 
17 dave_chanh 367 Bangkok Thailand 
18 Brighton boy 359 Brighton, UK / Bangkok, Thailand 
19 Anvers30 349 Bangkok Thailand 
20 Zoowatch 306 Lop Buri Thailand 
21 kuanteen 278 Krungthep Thailand 
22 Odonto 211 London/Bangkok UK/Thailand 
23 shrunkenhead 195 Bangkok, San Francisco Thailand 
24 ThirskUK 188 Bangkok Thailand 
25 classhopper 183 Bangkok Thailand 
26 JC 154 Krungthep Japan/Thailand 
27 uno 133 Bangkok Thailand 
28 Xephiroth 131 Chiangmai Thailand 
29 Palm-Bangkok 106 Bangkok Thailand 
30 teau 94 yannawa thailand 
31 MikiTU 85 Bangkok Thailand 
32 bizbote 66 B A N G K O K Thailand 
33 vinl 63 bkk thailand 
34 pop 61 Khonkaen Thailand 
35 Hobgoblin 55 Thailand - Land of Smiles Thailand 
36 technobeamz 43 Bangkok Thailand 
37 sin 42 bangkok, taipei Thailand, Taiwan 
38 Bisong 36 Thailand/Australia 
39 mtt16 36 Bangkok Thailand 
40 Tony BKK 35 Bangkok, Singapore Thailand 
41 indorealty 35 Bangkok Thailand 
42 thelions 27 Bangkok Thailand 
43 Ton 26 Bangkok Thailand 
44 Pastman 26 Bangkok Thailand 
45 iahcgnoht 26 pattaya thailand 
46 angkor 22 Bangkok Thailand 
47 TONG 21 Nontaburi Thailand 
48 bURL 20 bAngkok tHailand 
49 Bkkhigh 18 Bangkok Thailand 
50 akegood 18 Bangkok Thailand 
51 sebastienexodus 17 BangkoK ThaiLand 
52 Lady of Project 14 Bangkok Thailand 
53 Taipei74 13 Aussie in Thailand 
54 aim4g0 11 Bkk-NJ-SF Thailand 
55 TaAn 9 Bangkok Thailand 
56 moo 5 Thailand,Singapore 
57 ReMix-SeNoriTa 3 Pattaya/Duesseldorf Thailand 
58 EARK 3 Bangkok Thailand 
59 saint 1 Bangkok Thailand 
60 peder 1 Banglamung, Chon Buri Thailand 
61 Parkteng 1 Bangkok Thailand 
62 olideb 1 Bangkok Thailand 
63 SO Far aways 1 Bangkok/Hamburg Thailand 
64 o160 1 Bangkok Thailand 
65 rendering3d 0 rome / bangkok / khon kaen italy / thailand 
66 PiDef 0 Bangkok Thailand 
67 TimeCapsule 0 Bangkok Thailand 
68 Wipa 0 Bangkok Thailand 
69 NDgrad1998 0 Bangkok Thailand 
70 bahtandsold 0 Bangkok Thailand 
71 tozenter 0 Bangkok Thailand 
72 Piyapob 0 Bangkok Thailand 
73 Thai 0 Bangkok Thailand 
74 puarc 0 Bangkok Thailand 
75 Rocky_D 0 Canada, France, Thailand 
76 jue_tip 0 Bangkok Thailand 
77 hs_tmd 0 Bangkok Thailand 
78 iamnatty 0 Bangkok Thailand 
79 Rame 0 Pattaya Thailand, Spain 
80 Oattie 0 Bangkok Thailand


----------



## cHemon

^^ 

But there're many Thai forumers who don't put Thailand in their profile, such as stmon....etc.


----------



## satit28

im no. 6.............


----------



## stmon

cHemon said:


> ^^
> 
> But there're many Thai forumers who don't put Thailand in their profile, such as stmon....etc.


 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## RobertoBKK

Aquamadoor you completely forgot about me in that list! I almost feel insulted! Hey, I DO contribute to the forum from time to time, uh? 187 posts and counting!


----------



## cHemon

^^ all you have to do is adding "Thailand" into your profile.

Aquamadoor used Advance Member search which shows only the people that their location are Thailand.


----------



## SEAfan

Don't take it so hard, Roberto!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Sorry Roberto I should have made it clear. 
but like cHemon said, I used the Advance Member search which only shows people who has their location listed

you would be number 24


----------



## akira

Sawadi Kup! 

Mmm...wow long thread...mmm...I guess this is where I introduce myself?

Well, I'm a new member...ok, I actually joined in January...but then forgot about it...and then this is my second time logging on! ...so well...this would kinda be one of my first post! Nice to meet everyone and hope I can become a useful contribution to the Thai forum!


----------



## cHemon

Welcome krub....:wave:

From now on, post more than 10 per day na.

:lol:


----------



## MikiTU

:cucumber: :banana: :cucumber:


----------



## Mosaic

Welcome, Akira, I have seen you around, very good!!!!


----------



## akira

Haha...thank you for the very warm welcome from everyone! I'll try my best from now on!


----------



## Alibaba

Hi 

I am just visiting......

I am from down under.... hello all.... sawadee


----------



## satit28

^^^^ .......
Hi.....
Welcome To The Form...........


----------



## Alibaba

I am off to Phuket next Tuesday... yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## pon

Alibaba said:


> I am off to Phuket next Tuesday... yippeeeeeeeee


Welcome!! Have a nice days in Phuket.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Just dropping by the Thai Forum, Sawadee! :wave:


----------



## Mosaic

Hi!!!^^^^^ SinJin, I have seen you around, welcome to the forum.


----------



## popocar

I would like to introduce myself

First of all, hello for all Thai people in this room ^_^ I'm student of architecture school, major in Urban Planning from Rome, Italy .. very welcome to share experience with anybody

Hope to make some nice conversation with you all here ..

Have a nice day and take care ..


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^^Hello!!! welcome to Thai forum, popocar.


----------



## Mosaic

Welcome, Rajah


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

I had a wonderful time in Thailand!


----------



## Rajah

Where have you been?


----------



## Arewethereyet?

:wave: Warm welcome


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Rajah said:


> Where have you been?


Bangkok, Chiangmai, Pattaya...Phuket, Chiangrai...and a short visit at Hat Yai, on the bus trip to Malaysia.


----------



## MikiTU

oke:


----------



## nafrayu

Hi All,

I've been reading this forum for a while silently. This is the first time that I have a chance to introduce myself officially. I found that this forum is so awesome. All of the pictures and comments that you guys have been posting make me feel like I'm at home. It's great to be part of this forum.


----------



## Rajah

Sawatdee khrap


----------



## pon

Welcome Khun Rajah and Khun nafrayu.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Hi Chemon, I didn't know (until I scanned this entire thread) that cheMon actually means Chemical Monster 

Just dropping by the Thai Forum, Sawadee! :wave:


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^Hello!! Sinjin, did you become a moderator????


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Yes I am now for the Philippine Forums


----------



## Mosaic

^^^Whoa!!!!! you must be one of the youngest Mods here in the forum, congrat!!!


----------



## cHemon

Hello sinjin


----------



## Pakin

swadee krup everyone.

I finally registered after reading this great forum for months. I'll be going back to Thailand this December with a whole group of friends, I havn't been back since 2003, the wait is killing me=) Anyways, can't wait to see all the new changes in Bangkok since the last time I was there.


----------



## stmon

Welcome to Thai forum ,ka


----------



## Mosaic

Hi, Pakin, welcome to Thai forum. Please enjoy reading and posting here krub.


----------



## cHemon

Pakin said:


> swadee krup everyone.
> 
> I finally registered after reading this great forum for months. I'll be going back to Thailand this December with a whole group of friends, I havn't been back since 2003, the wait is killing me=) Anyways, can't wait to see all the new changes in Bangkok since the last time I was there.


OMG! 

Is 'Pakin' your name!? Can you spell it in Thai for me? 
I'm curious because my brother's name is also 'Pakin', and I've never found anyone else name 'Pakin' before.

Anyway, welcome to Thai forum krab.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Oo also in Los Angeles


----------



## Pakin

hey again, thanks for the warm welcome. you know I'm not exactly sure how to spell my name in Thai, I was born here and my spoken thai is pretty decent but my reading and writing are terrible =(

I've never met anyone else with my name either after all these years!


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ hi Pakin welcome to our forum na.


----------



## classhopper

cHemon said:


> OMG!
> 
> Is 'Pakin' your name!? Can you spell it in Thai for me?
> I'm curious because my brother's name is also 'Pakin', and I've never found anyone else name 'Pakin' before.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to Thai forum krab.


K. cHemon, If it is *ภาคิณ*, He was my high-school teacher and another one was also my university friend.

K.Pakin ,warm welcome to you!!


----------



## cHemon

My bro's name is ภคิณ. very similar


----------



## Zoowatch

any guys, i'm back.... after a few months of work...
feeling good to be here again...


----------



## stmon

Zoowatch said:


> any guys, i'm back.... after a few months of work...
> feeling good to be here again...


If you still be here 'till next Sunday,you should come to our 2nd meeting,na ka.


----------



## Pakin

thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Thats cool that there's another Pakin out there, i never thought i'd find someone else with the same name,lol.

Counting the days til December 20th when go back to Thailand.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Hi everybody , I'm from Vietnam forum and glad to see you all here :cheers1: , I live in Vungtau city ( do you know about it ) , I think it's as nice as your country beach that's Pattaya  , hope one day you can visit my city


----------



## kiku99

blue_milkyway88 said:


> Hi everybody , I'm from Vietnam forum and glad to see you all here :cheers1: , I live in Vungtau city ( do you know about it ) , I think it's as nice as your country beach that's Pattaya  , hope one day you can visit my city


welcome to the Thai forum.  well, Pattaya is not exactly famous for its beaches it's just a famous resort town closest to Bangkok...
Beautiful Thai beaches are mostly in the southern part of the country


----------



## ThirskUK

cHemon said:


> My bro's name is ภคิณ. very similar


but we share the same name...:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bentown

*Hello สวัสดีผมเด็กใหม่*

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จัก เฮ้ย สวัสดีทุกคนผมอยากรู้จักคุณ เเฮ่ๆ แค่นี้นะ my name is Ben..... :banana:


----------



## barth

Welcome to the forum Ben 
ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักเหมือนกันครับ


----------



## pon

Welcome and ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักคับ


----------



## archstudent

:cheers: :cheers: welcome :hi:


----------



## Mosaic

Hi!! ben, nice to know you.


----------



## kiku99

Welcome to the forum, Ben:cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

hmm... it's almost been 5 years on ssc for me already...
doesn't even seem like 1..


----------



## Alibaba

hello everyone... how are u all?

i am from down under Aus
i have been to Thailand about 7 times (i guess)... 

just browsing your site...


----------



## kiku99

Aquamadoor said:


> hmm... it's almost been 5 years on ssc for me already...
> doesn't even seem like 1..


haha i know

Btw, welcome Alibaba:cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

The following post will be Aquamadoor's 4,000th post.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Yay!!! 4,000!!!

I wonder what it would have been by now if all those count rollbacks didn't happen


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

ยินดีต้อนรับจ้า กระทู้แนะนำตัวอยู่นี้น้า http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=63385&page=21


----------



## Ten

ยินดีครับ


----------



## Chad

วิ้ว วิ้ว


----------



## Orienthai

เข้ามาบ่อยๆนะ เราก็เดะใหม่เมือนกัน


----------



## ThirskUK

first, find a tripod.


----------



## cheychai

เชิญครับ 
ที่นี่เปิดหูเปิดตา เปิดใจผมหลายอย่างเช่นกัน ได้ทั้งความรู้ สนุก เพลิดเพลิน


----------



## barth

the question was posed 3 weeks ago, maybe it's a bit late to answer, anyway here's my contribution...

Use the timer option so your finger pressing the shutter button won't make your camera move.

Better put, from a Nikon user guide : 
"the self timer can be used to prevent photographs from being blurred by camera movement that occurs when the shutter-release button is pressed".


----------



## BlueDragonExp

ยินดี่ต้อนรับครับ


----------



## teau

ยินดีต้อนรับครับ


----------



## Tornado

sawasdee kaabbb welcome hehe i am dek mai too


----------



## cHemon

It's good to have a tripod but sometimes you can take night pics without it. 

I also don't have a tripod, but I use the timer and place my camera on anything stable like floor, table, trash can, etc 

Canary Bay, Rayong
I placed my cam on the tree pot.









Singapore
I placed my cam on the table at the Marina city's food court.









My cam on the floor at Equinox restaurant


















Stamford rd.
My cam on the trash can (i think?)









May cam on footpath barrier (if this's what it's called  )


----------



## thainotts

^^ welcome back!!!

nice pics, btw.


----------



## stmon

สวยๆๆๆ ชอบๆๆๆ


----------



## luismiguel

nice shots chemon, never appreciated bangkok until I saw your pictures. Very nice indeed


----------



## cHemon

^^ thanks

but err.....none of those are in Bangkok!!


----------



## Mosaic

So clean and neat!!! I like Singapore.


----------



## atom

Nice pics indeed


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ :lol: :lol: ไปโผล่ตรงนั้นได้ไง อิอิ


----------



## thainotts

สงสัยชื่อพี่เขากลายเป็น "keyword" ของ Google ไปแล้ว :lol:


----------



## napoleon

^
^
^

ชื่อผมตัว n เล็กอะ ไม่ใช่ N ตัวใหญ่ 

555


----------



## senor[email protected]

^^ ฝากตัวด้วยคนนะคะ ......มือใหม่หัดโพสต์ค่ะ :kiss:


----------



## jobecob

New girl in the thread. Welcome Krub


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Oh yeah, It's good to have more female forummer in our forum. Welcome!


----------



## Amaritvs

Hello everyone,

I've stumbled upon this website for quite a long time now, but just finally decided to join SSC today! 

I've been fascinated with architecture, skyscrapers and urban planning for as long as I can remember so it is really nice to meet people who share the same interest and passion.

Cheers to all contributing and active Thai forumers,
Amaritvs :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome!


----------



## barth

This decision of yours will change your life forever !!! :colgate:

Welcome and we're looking forward to reading your posts!!!


----------



## Ridership

I leave this board for a long time, Now I come back with my new picture (just so so) let see.


----------



## Ridership




----------



## Ridership




----------



## Ridership




----------



## Ridership

Long Live The King ขอพระองค์จงทรงพระเจริญยิ่งยืนนาน










ด้วยเกล้าด้วยกระม่อม ขอเดชะ.


----------



## Ridership

OHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!! I'm post in wrong forum. Sorry it's my mistake.


----------



## ncon

HELLO everyone :wave: !
as u knoe, and i knoe, BKK is having lots of skyscraper u/c currently  and would like to ask u all if u can provide me the link for those projects that u think is stunning, beautiful, stricking, cutting edge bla2

thanks alot


----------



## cHemon

encon said:


> HELLO everyone :wave: !
> as u knoe, and i knoe, BKK is having lots of skyscraper u/c currently  and would like to ask u all if u can provide me the link for those projects that u think is stunning, beautiful, stricking, cutting edge bla2
> 
> thanks alot


*Bangkok*

*The River*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350997&page=20









*The Met*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=353354









*The Pano*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222799&page=8









*The Wireless Commons*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528639&page=2









*Centara Grand Hotel, Central World Complex*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=99342&page=49









*Sathorn Square*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385458&page=10









*Hansar Residence*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=353871









*King Power Complex*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148268&page=14









*Millennium Residence*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322600&page=6









*Watermark Chaopraya *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=116333&highlight=render&page=2









*Athenee Place and Athenee Residence*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=130008&page=31
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=278692&page=8









*Jamjuree Square*
It's massive and I love its podium
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206593&page=18









*National Energy Complex*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228128









*Amanta Lumpini*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345606&page=10










*Pattaya*

*Ocean One*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339262&page=25









*North Point*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281212&page=7









*The White Sand Beach*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412782









*The Sails*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=239469









*The Lofts Southshore*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515379


----------



## stmon

Whoa!! Superb!! Thanks a lot ja cHemon.


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks alot Chemon  really appreciate it !!


----------



## blkarr0ws

hi everyone my name i carl 
i am from thailand and i'm half swedish
i'm new here i'm only 13 years old
ฟากตัวด้วยน่ะ ตับบ


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Welcome!!!


----------



## Bentown

blkarr0ws said:


> hi everyone my name i carl
> i am from thailand and i'm half swedish
> i'm new here i'm only 13 years old
> ฟากตัวด้วยน่ะ ตับบ


Sorry for late welcome anyway welcome to Thai forum............


----------



## Jo

Welcome to our forum blkarr0ws. Your activity here is appreciated, as the forum has been a little slow lately. I'm also in Sweden btw


----------



## kamtimothy

I am a newbie, just say Hello to everybody in Thai forum.


----------



## pon

Welcome to Thai forum blkarr0ws and Kamtimothy.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Hello and welcome


----------



## Terra

Hello everybody
I have finally decide to be a member of skyscrapercity after 2-3 year of wondering & waiting. :lol:
greeting from Europe :wave:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Hello and welcome!
Why would you wait that long to join? lol..


----------



## Terra

Imperfect Ending said:


> Hello and welcome!
> Why would you wait that long to join? lol..


I wasn't that interested in skyscraper at the time and wasn't very active...


----------



## FallsAngel

สวัสดีครับผมเป็นสมาชิกใหม่พอดีผมชอบskyscraperอยู่เเล้วเพิ่งมาเจอเว็บอ่ะครับเห็นมีthai forumอัพเดทprojectต่างๆดีมากเลยอะครับเเล้วผมจะมาอัพเดทด้วยครับ


----------



## TECHMAN

Hi Thai forum members.
My nickname is V.
I'm 16 years old.
I like to look tower,office,apartment,mall pictures.
and interest about property, office , mall news.
My favourite project is CentralWorld
So I will join to post photos in thread soon....
ขอฝากเนื้อฝากตัวพี่ๆทุกคนด้วยน่ะครับ


----------



## cHemon

welcome all new guys krab


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

Welcome both FallsAngel and TECHMAN 

Have the best time in our forum


----------



## koenig

Hi everyone! I'm a new member from Chiang Mai finally.


----------



## mbokudake

Hihi I've just joined several days ago. I'm from Pathum Thani, but currently living in Hong Kong.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ Two more new Thai forumers. Welcome na krub please feel free to post and enjoin!


----------



## pon

Welcome!! We have so many new forumers recently. :banana:


----------



## Bentown

*Yin dee ton rab* krab everyone


----------



## ringinston_boy

sawasdee kubbbbbbbbbb

nice 2 meet u.


----------



## Munich dweller

Ohhh ... I guess I'm a bit late to introduce myself in this thread na krab ... ei ei ei

Been posting and reading for months already, but never really introduced myself properly loei... 

I'm from Nontaburi na krab .. but I'm currently working in Munich, Germany .... Reading this forum really helps easing my home sickness ... it's always nice to see and read news about developments and projects in our beloved country nerrrr ..


----------



## omevil

Sawasdee krub. I'm a new member From Bangkok.Nice to meet you Na krub.


----------



## atom

Welcome to Thai forum and nice to meet you K.Munich dweller and K.omevil.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome, omevil


----------



## Lito

Hello everyone, im not a Thai but I always visit your forum and reading from different posts i learned a lot of things.

Have a good day to all.


----------



## Bentown

^^Mabuhay


----------



## Lito

he he he... are you a kababayan?

anyway good day too


----------



## FutureCityPlanner

Hi I am also new, just posted some threads! Although I joined last year, I´ve never had the time to post something! I really enjoy reading all the news and looking at your posts!


----------



## Bangkok999

มาใหม่นะครับ

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยครับ


----------



## blkarr0ws

do i look more european than asian?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It's hard to tell when the picture is all photoshopped like that


----------



## blkarr0ws

its not photoshop just my apple camera effect 







[/URL]


----------



## KhunWasut

Sawasdee krub! Just joined the forum a few hours ago. I'm from Udon Thani krub. 

Nice to meet you all krub.


----------



## Mandara T.

Sawasdee krub. I'm a new member From Bangkok and sometime in Chonburi.

ติดตามบอร์ดมานานพึ่งจะได้สมัครเป็นสมาชิกครับ ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยครับ


----------



## cHemon

Welcome Krab


----------



## Naraya11

*Sawasdee ka*

Sawasdee everybody naka, just join the club few days ago. น้องใหม่ค่า


----------



## thainotts

^^ สวัสดีครับ! ดีจังมีสมาชิกผู้หญิงเพิ่มบ้างครับ

ยินดีต้อนรับน่ะครับ


----------



## zonehitz

Sawasdee krub


----------



## blkarr0ws

hola from spain 

i'm in barcelona now


----------



## IraGlacialis

Swadee Klab (Sorry if I butchered the spelling; I just write it how I say it).

I'm just a half-Thai American college kid who can't speak or read Thai (except for the basics) to save his life. Ironically I understand when someone asks me in Thai to do something. 

Anyways, I'm still proud of my heritage and like to keep tabs on development in case I take a trip back (haven't been back since 2003).


----------



## cheychai

^
^
^
Comewel oh welcome!


----------



## jarcje

Hello Everyboby I would also like to introduce myself,
I'm from The Netherlands and some 2 times a year from Thailand.
I'm also a *Luk kreung* 
I speak speak Thai very good but I can't read it.... maby in the future.

Well greetings to you all...


----------



## jarcje

==Sorry double post==


----------



## Palm-Bangkok

*ทำไมพวกคุณถึงชอบตึก (กระทู้แนะนำตัว)*

ทำไมพวกคุณ (พวกเรา) ถึงชอบตึก ? :banana:

ตอบกันได้ไหมครับ แล้วพวกเรารู้จักเว็บนี้มากจากที่ไหน ถึงได้มารวมรวมตัวเป็นคนรักตึกกันได้ ช่วยเช็คชื่อกันหน่อยนะครับ ใครอาวุโสที่สุดในนี้เอ๋ย แล้วใครที่อายุน้อยที่สุด ยังไงก็แนะนำตัวกันได้ที่กระทู้นี้นะครับ


----------



## bestkub

อีก2เดือนจะ17 ชอบเพราะมันดูสวย เป็นเอกลักษณ์...หาเว็บนี้เจอเพราะ search จากgoogle


----------



## Mac_A380

รู้จักจากไหนอันนี้จำไม่ได้แล้วครับ แต่รู้สึกว่าจะเป็นอีกเว็บที่รวบรวมรายนละเอียดเกี่ยวกับตึกต่างๆครับ ที่ชอบตึกเพราะทำให้บ้านเมืองของเราดูเจริญ แล้วในบางที่ถ้ามีตึกเยอะๆดูสวยมาก บางตึกอาจดูเป็น Landmark ของกรุงเทพฯเลยก็ได้ครับ ตอนนี้ผมก็อายุ 14 ครับ จะ 15 เดือนพฤศจิกายนนี้ครับ 
ป.ล.ผมไม่ค่อยได้โพสต์นะครับ แต่เข้ามาอ่านทุกวัน


----------



## uno

ผมอายุ 21 เล่นมานานแล้ว จำไมได้ว่ารู้จักได้ไง อยู่ๆก็รู้จัก

ผมชอบเรื่องสถาปัตยกรรม (แต่ไม่ได้เรียน) การคมนาคมขนส่ง การท่องเที่ยว และเมือง

เวปนี้ตอบโจทย์ความต้องการของผมได้ทุกอย่างเลย


----------



## ~ Olympic ~

ชื่อ โอ ค้าบ อายุ 20 

เห็นกระทู้แนะนำตัวอย่างงี้เลยเกิดอยากสมัครซะงั้น 555

ผมเข้าเวปนี้มาสองสามปีแล้วครับ แต่ไม่เคยสมัคร อ่านอย่างเดียว

รู้สึกว่าจะหาเจอจาก Google

ชอบตึกระฟ้ามาตั้งแต่เด็กๆแล้วอะครับ เลยเรียนวิดวะมันซะเลย

CE ครับ chula

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะค้าบบ

:banana:


----------



## chewzerng26

ดีครับ ชอบดูรูปตึกสูงๆอ่ะครับ มันดูสวยดี รู้จักเว็บนี้จากการที่ไปเล่นเว็บบอร์ดอื่น แล้วเจอลิงค์มาที่ skyscrapercity โดยบังเอิญ ก็เลยสมัครสมาชิกเข้ามา แต่ส่วนใหญ่อ่านอย่างเดียวครับ ไม่ค่อยได้โพสต์คุยกะใครเลยครับ
แนะนำตัวนะครับ ชื่อนัย อายุ 25 ปีคร้าบ


----------



## Xephiroth

ผมชื่อ เมษ ครับ อายุ 21 

ตอนนี้เรียนรัฐศาสตร์ม.ช.ปี4แล้วครับ

สาขาที่เรียนไม่เกี่ยวกับตึกเลยใช่ไหมครับ 555+

แต่มันเป็นความชอบส่วนตัวมาตั้งแต่เด็ก ๆ แล้วครับ

ชอบดูตึกสูง ๆ เพราะรู้สึกว่ามันดูยิ่งใหญ่ดี


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

หู้ย แนะนำกันใหญ่ เลย ไหน ๆ เอามั่ง ๆ 

โต้งค๊ะ ปีที่แล้วเรียน ปีนี้ทำงานแล้ว เจอเว็บนี้ ตอนที่อยู่ ต่างจังหวัดและอยากรู้ว่า กทม มันมีหน้าตายังไงวะเนี้ย มันจะมีทุ่งนาเหมือนที่บ้านไหมวะ แล้วก็อยากรู้ และสุดท้ายก็เลยไปถาม google เค้าก็เลยชี้บอกให้มาเว็บนี้ เหอะๆๆ จากนั้นก็โหย มันไม่ใช่แค่ตึกสวย ๆ หนิหว่า แต่มันรวมตั้งหลายเรื่อง และมีเต่เรื่องที่ชอบ ๆ ทั้งนั้น ก็เลยติดใจเข้าทุกวันเลย


----------



## hey_toem

ชื่อเติมครับ
อายุ 15 แล้ว

จากกระทู้เกี่ยวกับ airport link อ่ะครับ เพราะในเว็บพันทิพย์ (ที่จริงเว็บ www.hflight.net ด้วยครับ) เค้าบอกว่าเว็บนี้มีอัพเดท เกี่ยวกับเว็บ www.thaitransport-photo.net (ปีนี้ไม่ค่อยมีอัพเดทแอร์ พอร์ท ลิ้ง เท่าไหร่เลย) แล้วเค้ามีลิ้งให้คลิกก็เลยมาเป้นเว็บนี้ แล้วเห็นมาเกี่บวกับตึก อะไรพวกนี้ ก็เลยติดใหญ่เลย
เล่นมาได้ 5 เดือนแล้วมั่งครับ แต่พึ่งสมัครสมาชิกไม่นานมานี้เอง เพราะอ่านอย่างเดียว
ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกท่านนะครับ


----------



## uno

Nongkhai_tong said:


> หู้ย แนะนำกันใหญ่ เลย ไหน ๆ เอามั่ง ๆ
> 
> โต้งค๊ะ ปีที่แล้วเรียน ปีนี้ทำงานแล้ว เจอเว็บนี้ ตอนที่อยู่ ต่างจังหวัดและอยากรู้ว่า กทม มันมีหน้าตายังไงวะเนี้ย มันจะมีทุ่งนาเหมือนที่บ้านไหมวะ แล้วก็อยากรู้ และสุดท้ายก็เลยไปถาม google เค้าก็เลยชี้บอกให้มาเว็บนี้ เหอะๆๆ จากนั้นก็โหย มันไม่ใช่แค่ตึกสวย ๆ หนิหว่า แต่มันรวมตั้งหลายเรื่อง และมีเต่เรื่องที่ชอบ ๆ ทั้งนั้น ก็เลยติดใจเข้าทุกวันเลย


 พึ่งรู้ว่าเป็นผู้หญิง


----------



## satit28

พีร์ค้าบ.
เหนน้องๆแล้วนึกถึงตัวเองแต่ก่อน.
ผมเล่นมาตั้งแต่ม.สองแล้วครับ.ตอนนี้ก็ม.หกแล้ว
ผมก้อจำไม่ได้ว่าเจอที่นี่ได้ไง.
แต่เล่นแล้วก็ดีครับ.
ชอบแนวนี้.


----------



## NiShiiZ

เอามั่งครับ

ชื่อ นิว ครับ อายุ 20 ครับ
อยู่ ปี 2 เศรษฐศาสตร์

อ่านเว็บนี้มานาน
แต่เพิ่งเป็นสมาชิกไม่นานมานี้ครับ

ส่วนตัวก็เฉยๆ กับตึกนะครับ
แต่ชอบเรื่องการขนส่งมวลชน (แล้วก็ภาษาต่างประเทศ และการบริหาร การปกครองท้องถิ่น ซึ่งไม่เกี่ยวกับที่นี่)

สวัสดีทุกคนครับ

안녕


----------



## Pastman

ชื่อเบิร์ดครับ อายุ 21 สถิตที่นี่มาเกือบ 4 ปี
ชอบตึก เท่าที่จำความได้ ชอบดูการก่อสร้างอาคารต่างๆ จำได้ว่าตอน ป.4 ชอบนั่งเหม่อดูเขาก่อสร้างตึกข้างๆโรงเรียน ต้องดูทุกวันว่ามันเปลี่ยนไปอย่างไรบ้าง ไม่รุ้สึกเบื่อเลย รู้สึกถึงความเปลี่ยนแปลงตลอดเวลา ส่วนตัวชอบพวกสถาปัตยกรรมอาคารต่างๆอยู่แล้ว
แต่พวกตึกสูงๆจะชอบเป็นพิเศษ

ส่วนบอร์ดนี้ ไม่รู้ว่าเจอมาได้อย่างไร จำได้แค่เพียงเซิร์สในกูเกิลว่า skyscraper แล้วก็เจอ เว็บ 2 bangkok.com ที่นั่นก็มีบอร์ดที่คล้ายๆกับของที่นี่แต่คนน้อยจัง ฮะๆ เข้ามาบอร์ดนี้แรกๆจะอ่านอย่างเดียวแถมยังไม่ได้สมัครสมาชิกด้วยเพราะเมื่อก่อนไม่ค่อยมีใครพิมพ์ภาษาไทยกัน ไอ้เราก็ไม่สันทัดภาษาอังกฤษ เลยได้แค่อ่านๆไป ปัจจุบันค่อยดีขึ้นครับ คนไทยเยอะขึ้น นานๆทีก็ถ่ายรูปโครงการณ์ต่างๆมาอัพเดทที

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับ


----------



## tokedaman

ชื่อ เอ้ก ครับ อายุ (5x2)+(20-10) ปี

สาเหตุที่ชอบตึกเพราะ เวลาที่เห็นทีไรก็มักจะจ้องมันนานๆทุกที
จึงรู้ตัวเองว่า เราชอบมันไปแล้ว

เจอเว็บนี้ได้เพราะ ผมไปเข้า skyscraperpage.com ก่อน ไปดูแผนภูมิของอาคารในเว็บนั้น
แต่ว่าไม่ได้เห็นภาพการก่อสร้างเลยแม้แต่น้อย ก็เลยพิมพ์ใน google ว่า skyscraper อีกที
เลยเจอ skyscrapercity และก็มี thai forum ด้วย ก็เลยมาสิงสถิตที่นี่นับตั้งแต่นั้นมา

เว็บนี้ไม่ได้มีแต่ตึกตามที่ชื่อเว็บบอกไว้ ยังมีสถาปัตยกรรมอื่นๆ เช่น สะพาน รถไฟฟ้า สถานที่ราชการ ฯลฯ
และผมก็ชอบสิ่งพวกนี้ด้วย นับตั้งแต่ผมมาสิงอยู่ที่นี่ก็เป็นเวลา ปีกว่าแล้ว


----------



## Bangkok999

ชื่อเซี้ยครับ ยิบเอ็ดขวบ เรียนคณะมนุษย์ศาสตร์ (สาขาญี่ปุ่นปีสาม) ยิ่งไม่เกี่ยวกะตึกใหญ่เลย

ชอบอะไรแนวผังเมือง สถาปัตยกรรม อาคาร　ประวัติศาสตร์ การเดินเรือ อยากเรียนแต่ปัญญาไม่ถึงเลยเอาดีทางภาษาแต่ก็ยังรักแนวนี้อยู่ ฝืนไม่ได้ 

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักนะครับ こんにちは　どうぞよろしくお願いします！

เข้าเวบนี้มานานมากแต่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกสักที วันนี้ได้ฤกษ์ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะครับ


----------



## jobecob

ผมชื่อโจ้ครับ อายุ 19 ปี
เข้ามาอ่านตั้งแต่ ม.3 แล้วพออ่านมาได้ปีนึงทนไม่ไหวก็เลยต้องสมัคร 
ส่วนตังผมชอบตึก สะพาน และทุกๆอย่างที่เกี่ยวข้องมาตั้งแต่เด็ก
ผมวาดรูปผังเมือง ถนน และสะพานมาตั้งแต่ 6 ขวบเลยอะ
สมุดวาดรูปพวกนี้เต็มบ้านไปหมด ตอนนั้นใครๆก็หาว่าไร้สาระ
ยังล้อกันมาจนถึงทุกวันนี้ ตอนนี้ก็เลยทำตามความฝันฮะ
เรียนอยู่วิศวะปีหนึ่งที่ Purdue อะ

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับผม


----------



## Mosaic

ชื่อ ตู้ครับ อายุ 24 ปีพอดีเปะ ณ วันที่ post หลายๆคนใน Forum นี้คงจะรู้จักกันดีอะนะครับ ก็จำไม่ได้แล้วว่าเจอ web นี้ได้อย่างไรก็ search ไปเรื่อยๆแล้วมันก็โผล่มาเอง

ลองเข้ามาอ่านก่อน 2-3 เดือนแรก จากนั้นก็สมัครในชื่อ Mosaic เมื่อ เดือนกุมภา ปี 2005 นี่ก็ 3 ปีกว่าเกือบ 4 ปีแล้วที่อยู่ใน Forum นี้

เป็นคนบ้าตึกสูงๆมาตั้งแต่ประถมแล้ว ชอบมาก ไม่รู้เพราะอะไร ยิ่งสูงยิ่งชอบ ชอบสะพาน ทางด่วน สนามบิน รถไฟฟ้า รถไต้ดิน ทุกอย่างๆที่มีอยู่ใน Forum นี้อะนะ อืมมันเป็นที่เดียวที่เราเข้ามาแล้ว เราจะได้รู้จักทุกสิ่งทุกอย่าง รวมทั้งได้รู้จักเพื่อนๆ พี่ๆ เต็มไปหมดจากที่นี่ครับ

เมืองในฝันท่ี่ชอบสุดๆเลยคือ Tokyo, New York และ Hong Kong ครับ อิอิ:lol:


----------



## ringinston_boy

หวัดดีครับหม่อนครับ อยุ่ ม.3 อยุ่หาดใหญ่คับ

เจอเว็ปนี้ 2 ปีได้เเล้วครับ จำไม่ได้เอามาจากไหน

ไม่ค่อยได้โพสเท่าไหร่อ่ะคับ เเต่เข้ามาอ่านทุกวัน

ชอบจังคับ ดูความเป็นไปของบ้านเมือง


----------



## HomesickAlienn

โอ้วววว ได้ฤกษ์ 

ชื่อโอมครับ 21 ปีแล่ว อยู่วารสารอินเตอร์ มธ 
เข้าเว็บนี้มาหลายปีแล้วครับ เพิ่งมาสมัครได้ username ไม่ถึงปีมานี่้ 
แต่ก่อนมีแต่ดู แล้วก็ไม่กล้า post ครับ 
ชอบตึกมาตั้งแต่เด็กๆ อาจจะเพราะตอนนั้นชอบเรียนสังคม 
แล้วตอนเด็กชอบวัดว่าที่ไหนมันเจริญกว่าที่ไหน แล้วก็ไปดูที่ตัวตึก แสดงว่าเมืองนี่ๆมันเจริญ 55+ แอบบ้า

เวลาแนะนำตัวกับเพื่อน ก็จะแนบไปด้วยยว่ากูชอบตึก เพื่อนมันก็จะมองแบบ งงๆ 
เอิ้กๆๆ


----------



## NiShiiZ

jobecob said:


> ผมชื่อโจ้ครับ อายุ 19 ปี
> เข้ามาอ่านตั้งแต่ ม.3 แล้วพออ่านมาได้ปีนึงทนไม่ไหวก็เลยต้องสมัคร
> ส่วนตังผมชอบตึก สะพาน และทุกๆอย่างที่เกี่ยวข้องมาตั้งแต่เด็ก
> *ผมวาดรูปผังเมือง ถนน และสะพานมาตั้งแต่ 6 ขวบเลยอะ
> สมุดวาดรูปพวกนี้เต็มบ้านไปหมด ตอนนั้นใครๆก็หาว่าไร้สาระ
> ยังล้อกันมาจนถึงทุกวันนี้* ตอนนี้ก็เลยทำตามความฝันฮะ
> เรียนอยู่วิศวะปีหนึ่งที่ Purdue อะ
> 
> ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับผม


555++

นึกว่าเราเป็นคนเดียว


----------



## TECHMAN

เว็บนี้คนอายุน้อยเยอะจัง ดีใจแหะ ฮ่าๆ
เอาบ้างเรา

ชื่อ วี ครับ อายุ 16 ปี 
รู้จักเว็บนี้เมื่อสอง สามปีที่แล้วครับ
จากความอยากรู้ว่าการก่อสร้างของโครงการ CentralWorld เป็นยังไงบ้างแล้ว
ก็เลยหารูปใน Google ซึ่งผลที่ได้ ก็จะเห็นภาพเจ๋งๆเยอะ ซึ่งมาจากเว็บนี้แหละครับเยอะมาก
(รู้สึกจะเป็นภาพของพี่ Chad) ทั้งนี้ก็ถือโอกาสขอบคุณพี่เขาตรงนี้เลยล่ะกัน
พี่เขาไปถ่ายภาพที่ทั้งภายในและภายนอกที่กำลังสร้างอยู่ โดนใจมากๆ
ก็เลยชอบเว็บนี้ทันที ตอนแรกจะตามแค่โครงการที่ว่า แต่พอได้เห็นโครงการอื่นๆไม่ว่าเป็น
The MET ,The PANO ก็รู้สึกว่าหยุดไม่ได้แล้วเรา ทำให้เรารู้จักอาคารในกรุงเทพมากขึ้น
อย่างน้อยก็ดีกว่าแต่ก่อนที่มองแล้วงงๆ ไม่รู้จักชื่อ ฮ่าๆ
แต่มาตอนนี้ก็รู้จักทั้งตึกเก่า ตึกใหม่ไปเยอะมากเลย รู้สึกดีใจมากที่ได้รู้จักเว็บนี้

สาเหตุที่ชอบตึกน่ะครับ ก็เพราะผมรู้สึกว่า เมื่องไหนตึกเยอะ เมืองนั้นจะเจริญน่ะสิ ฮ่าๆ (ยิ่งแบบแมนฮัตตั้นน่ะ ปลื้มสุดๆ)
และก็แบบว่าเวลาเดินผ่านตึก นั่งรถผ่านตึก ก็จะชอบแหงนหน้าไปมองยอดของตึกตลอด
มองแล้วมันดูดีน่ะครับ มันดูสวย ยิ่งตึกไหนที่มีการเล่นระดับ สุดยอดดเลย

ก็ขอฝากเนื้อฝากตัวพี่ๆทุกคนด้วยน่ะครับ
ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับ


----------



## teau

niceSky said:


> ตาผมบ้าง
> 
> ชื่อ โต อายุ 17 ปีคับ...รู้จักเว็บนี้ตอนที่ Search ทาง Google ครับ
> ผมสนใจ ตึกมาตั้งแต่เด็กแล้วว เว็บนี้ผมจึงคิดว่ามันเป็นแหล่งข้อมูลความรู้ที่ดีมาก
> ทำให้ผมได้รู้อะไรเยอะแยะมากมาย.. 555+
> 
> และอาจจะเป็นเว็บที่เราฝึกอ่านภาษาอังกฤษไปในตัวก็ได้... ฮ่าๆๆ
> 
> มีประโยชน์มากครับ ขอขอบคุณที่มีกระทู้ที่ดี แบบนี้คับ... จากใจผม ถึงพี่ๆทุกคนคับ ฝากตัวด้วยนะครับบบ


อ่า...น้อง โต ชื่อเหมือนผมเลยนะครับ 55

ชื่อ โต เหมือนกันนะครับ ส่วนอายุบวกไปอีก 10 ของน้องโตครับ หุหุ
รู้จักเว็บนี้จากไหนก็ไม่รู้จำไม่ได้แล้ว แต่รู้จักเว็บนี้หลัง Skyscraper.com ครับ ตั่งแต่ประมาณปี 2001 ปลายๆ ปีนั่นแหละครับ
ผมเป็นคนชอบดูตึก ทางด่วน สิ่งก่อสร้าง แผนที่ ดาราศาสตร์ อะไรพวกนี้มาตั่งแต่เด็กแล้วครับ

ป.ล. คุณ cheychai ครับ น่าจะเป็น นสพ.ไทยรัฐ นะครับ ฉบับวันอาทิตย์ ใช่อันที่เค้าให้ตึก United Center เป็นตึกที่สูงที่สุด 50 ชั้น หรือเปล่าครับ (อันนี้นานมากๆ แล้ว)


----------



## kongla

ชื่อก้องครับ อายุ 23 ปี 
เป็นสมาชิกนานแล้วครับ แต่ว่าไม่ค่อยเข้ามาเท่าไหร่ 
ที่ชอบเวปนี้เพราะว่ามีข่าว update โครงการต่าง ๆ ทั้งเมืองไทย และเมืองนอก
ทำให้ได้ idea ใหม่ ๆ เยอะเลย และที่สำคัญมีภาพเยอะ 555


----------



## barberton

ชื่อ เจน ครับ อายุ 26 ปี

ชอบเวบนี้ครบ มีเรื่อง update ที่น่าสนใจอยู่เยอะมาก

และที่สำคัญเป็นความรู้ที่ดีมาก ๆ ด้วย


----------



## cheychai

teau said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ป.ล. คุณ cheychai ครับ น่าจะเป็น นสพ.ไทยรัฐ นะครับ ฉบับวันอาทิตย์ ใช่อันที่เค้าให้ตึก United Center เป็นตึกที่สูงที่สุด 50 ชั้น หรือเปล่าครับ (อันนี้นานมากๆ แล้ว)


มีคนจำได้ด้วย เหอๆ น่าจะใช่ไทยรัฐนะครับเพราะมันหัวสีเขียว แหะๆ ผมไม่ได้เก็บไว้ด้วยสิ คิดแล้วก็เสียดาย ถ้ามีต้นฉบับจะสแกนมาให้ชม สวยๆ แหม อย่าย้ำสิครับว่านานมากแล้ว อายน้องๆ เหอๆ :lol:แต่มันก็นานจริงๆ เนอะ ถ้าจัดอันดับใหม่ปัจจุบันคงเปลี่ยนไปเยอะเลย


----------



## Epidemic

หวัดดีครับ

ชื่อปั๊กครับ อายุ 26 แล้ว ตอนนี้เป็นหมออยู่บ้านนอกรอเข้ากรุงอยู่เลย

จริงๆแล้วผมก็ไม่ได้ชอบตึกอย่างเดียวหรอกครับ ชอบพวก โครงสร้างอย่างอื่นด้วยพวกถนน สนามบินอะไรเทือกนี้ 

และอีกอย่างคงเป็นเพราะแถวบ้านมีอยู่ตึกนึงสร้างไม่เสร็จสักที ลุ้นแล้วลุ้นอีกไม่เห็นมีวี่แววเลย เลยกลายเป็นติดตามข่าวสารเรื่องตึกไปโดยปริยาย

รู้จักเวบนี้ได้ไงก็จำไม่ได้แล้ว ได้ลิงค์มาจากที่อื่นมั้งครับ

ผมเข้ามาแอบดูนานมากแล้วแต่ไม่ค่อยได้โพสนะครับภาษาปะกิดไม่ค่อยแข็งแรง

ปล.ผมอยู่ในกลุ่มคนแก่ไปเลยนะเนี่ย


----------



## mbokudake

Epidemic said:


> ชื่อปั๊กครับ อายุ 26 แล้ว ตอนนี้เป็นหมออยู่บ้านนอกรอเข้ากรุงอยู่เลย
> 
> ปล.ผมอยู่ในกลุ่มคนแก่ไปเลยนะเนี่ย


^^

โห...ถ้าน้องหมอเป็นคนแก่ แล้วผมไม่งั่กไปเลยเหรอเนี่ย


----------



## I_come_from_Thailand

หวัดดีครับ ชื่อ ป้องครับ อายุ 27 ปี ชอบรูปตึกครับ ดู ใฝ่สูงดี ..5 5 ล้อเล่นนะครับ

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับ


----------



## NiShiiZ

Bentown said:


> ปล ตอนนี้สังคมไทยต้องการความสามัคคีเพิ่มขึ้น และที่สำคัญ *กำลังใจเป็นสิ่งสำคัญ อย่าลืมให้กำลังคนรอบข้าง* ตัวเราเอง ยังมีสิ่งดีๆอีกเยอะครับให้เราเสพสุข
> 
> ด้วยความห่วงใย


ชอบครับท่อนนี้
กำลังใจสำคัญที่สุด
บางทีคนเรา เพียงชั่ววูบไม่อยากมีชีวิตต่อเพราะไม่มีกำลังใจ

ผมรู้สึกผมอยู่ในช่วงวัยกลางๆ

ยี่สิบขวบพอดี :lol:


----------



## satit28

ใช่ครับ.
เด็กเอ็นท์ต้องการกำลังใจสุดๆ.


----------



## jobecob

เออลืมไปหวะ แล้วพึร์จะเอ็นท์เข้าไรอะ


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

satit28 said:


> ใช่ครับ.
> เด็กเอ็นท์ต้องการกำลังใจสุดๆ.


เอ็นท์อยากเข้าไหนน้อ


----------



## satit28

ดูไว้เยอะอ่ะ.
อันดับหนึ่ง ถาปัด เดี๋ยวไปสอบอาทิดหน้า
รองมาก้อพวก กราฟฟิก ออกแบบสื่อสาร นิเทศ อ่ะครับ.
อาทิดหน้าสอบ จุฬา กับ ศิลปากร ส่งเมสเสจไปโหวตด้วย!!.
คนสมัครเยอะมากมาย.


----------



## Ten

Epidemic said:


> หวัดดีครับ
> 
> ชื่อปั๊กครับ อายุ 26 แล้ว ตอนนี้เป็นหมออยู่บ้านนอกรอเข้ากรุงอยู่เลย
> 
> จริงๆแล้วผมก็ไม่ได้ชอบตึกอย่างเดียวหรอกครับ ชอบพวก โครงสร้างอย่างอื่นด้วยพวกถนน สนามบินอะไรเทือกนี้
> 
> และอีกอย่างคงเป็นเพราะแถวบ้านมีอยู่ตึกนึงสร้างไม่เสร็จสักที ลุ้นแล้วลุ้นอีกไม่เห็นมีวี่แววเลย เลยกลายเป็นติดตามข่าวสารเรื่องตึกไปโดยปริยาย
> 
> รู้จักเวบนี้ได้ไงก็จำไม่ได้แล้ว ได้ลิงค์มาจากที่อื่นมั้งครับ
> 
> ผมเข้ามาแอบดูนานมากแล้วแต่ไม่ค่อยได้โพสนะครับภาษาปะกิดไม่ค่อยแข็งแรง
> 
> ปล.ผมอยู่ในกลุ่มคนแก่ไปเลยนะเนี่ย






หมอเหมือนกันครับ แต่เป็นพี่อยู่หลายปี ฮ่ะๆๆๆ hno:
จบหมอจุฬาครับ แต่ตอนนี้เรียนต่อที่รพ ตำรวจ (เลยต้องรักษาตำรวจเป็นหลัก ฮ่ะๆ)

ชอบดูตึกมากๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ ไม่รู้เหมือนกันว่าทำไม แม่บอกว่าตอนเด็ก ๆ ชอบนั่งเหม่อดูรูปตึกอยู่นานสองนานเป็นประจำ มีความสุขกับเวปนี้มากครับ ไม่คิดว่าจะเจอกลุ่มคนที่ชอบอะไรเหมือนๆ กันเยอะแยะขนาดนี้ ยินดีรู้จักทุกคนนะครับ ผมน่าจะพี่ใหญ่เกือบสุดในไทยฟอรั่มแล้วมั้ง ฮ่ะๆ

ตึกที่ชอบสุดในไทยคือ CRC คับ ส่วนของเมืองนอกชอบ IFCII ที่ HK คับ ดู classy ดี
ว่างๆ ผมชอบไปนั่งดาดฟ้าชมวิวตึกของ กทม คับ มีฟามสุขสุดๆ :lol:


ป.ล. เป็นกำลังใจให้น้อง ๆ ที่จะสอบเร็วๆ นี้ทุกคนด้วยครับ


----------



## cheychai

satit28 said:


> ดูไว้เยอะอ่ะ.
> อันดับหนึ่ง ถาปัด เดี๋ยวไปสอบอาทิดหน้า
> รองมาก้อพวก กราฟฟิก ออกแบบสื่อสาร นิเทศ อ่ะครับ.
> อาทิดหน้าสอบ จุฬา กับ ศิลปากร ส่งเมสเสจไปโหวตด้วย!!.
> คนสมัครเยอะมากมาย.


ขอให้ได้ ขอให้โดน นะ น้อง p


----------



## jobecob

โชคดีนะ ติดอะไรยังไงก็บอกด้วย (ใน hi5 ก้ได้)


----------



## atanaree

เห็นกระทู้นี้ตอนแรกลังเลใจอยู่ว่าจะตอบดีป่าวหว่าเพราะมีแต่หนุ่มเอ๊าะๆมาตอบ ตอนนี้เจอพวกเดียวกัน (หมอ+แก่) ค่อยใจชื้นหน่อย 555 

ชื่อแอ้มครับ เบญจเพสแหล่ว จบแพทย์รามาครับ ตอนนี้เรียนต่อ psychi ที่จุฬา (จบ extern แล้วต่อเลย) ตอนนี้อยู่หอแล้วมีความสุขมากเนื่องจากวิวบรรเจิดมาก (มองออกไปเห็นสนามม้า+แยกราชประสงค์+หมู่คอนโดย่านราชดำริ/หลังสวน)

ชอบตึก,สถาปัตย์มาตั้งแต่ม.ต้น เรียนม.ปลายที่เตรียมก็อยู่วิทย์ถาปัด ตอนแรกก็ว่าจะเอนท์เข้าถาปัดแต่โชคชะตาพลิกผันซะก่อน 

เพิ่งเจอเวบนี้โดยบังเอิญไม่นาน ยังไงก็ขอฝากตัว + เป็นกำลังใจให้น้องๆอีกแรงนะครับ


ปล.บอร์ดนี้เคยมีมีทติ้งบ้างไหมครับ แบบว่าอยากคุยกับคอเดียวกันบ้าง (เพื่อนๆที่เป็นหมอไม่ค่อยมีใครสนใจเท่าไร เพื่อนที่อยู่ถาปัดก็ไม่ค่อยได้คุยกัน)


----------



## mbokudake

atanaree said:


> ชอบตึก,สถาปัตย์มาตั้งแต่ม.ต้น เรียนม.ปลายที่เตรียมก็อยู่วิทย์ถาปัด ตอนแรกก็ว่าจะเอนท์เข้าถาปัดแต่โชคชะตาพลิกผันซะก่อน


^^

เย้...เจอน้องโรงเรียนแล้ว ยินดีต้อนรับครับ :banana:


----------



## ThirskUK

อ่ะนะแอ้ม
กรูไง ไม่คุยกันเลยนะ
ส่งเอ็มมาหลังไมหน่อยดิ
จริงๆก็มีมีตติ้งนะหลายครั้งแล้วแหละ


----------



## ThirskUK

โพสซ้ำ


----------



## satit28

ขอบคุนครับ.
สอบจุฬาไปละวันนึง.


----------



## toptap

ผมชอบตึกเพราะมีดนตรีในหัวใจ ตึก ตึกตึก ตึ้กตึ้ก ตึก ตึกตึก ตึ้กตึ้ก ตึก ตึกตึก ตึ้กตึ้ก ตึก


----------



## Marutokung!

ครับผมแนะนำตัวนะครับ ชื่ออี๊ด ตอนนี้เรียนถาปัด รังสิตปีสี่แล้ว ใกล้จบกันทีแล้ว

ที่ชอบนี่ตอนเด็กนี่ เดินห้าง พวกโรบินสัน ฟิวเจอร์นี่ตื่นตาตื่นใน มาก พอรถวิ่งผ่านเฉียดๆเมืองก็คิดว่าตึกนั้นตึกนี้ เป็นตึกใบหยกหมด พอมาขึ้นมอสี่ นี่เข้ากรุงครั้งแรกตื่นตาตื่นใจหนักกว่าเดิม เห็นตึกใบหยก ตัวเป็นๆ เห็นเวิดล์เทรดเซ้นเตอร์ สยามเซนเตอร์ สยามดิส มาบุญครองพวกนี้ ออกแบบสุดยอดสำหรับตอนนั้น ตื่นเต้นสุดๆ เลยตั้งใจจะเอนท์ถาปัดเลย แต่ไม่ติด แต่ก็ชอบดูตึกดูสกายไลน์กรุงเทพเรื่อยมา...

แต่เพิ่งเข้าแกงค์นี้ตอนปีที่ผ่านมานี่เอง แต่เข้ามาดูก่อนหน้านี้แล้ว ไม่นึกว่าจะมีบอร์ดสำหรับคนชอบตึกด้วย


----------



## C21Team

Welcome to thailand


----------



## konrakfon

Welcome To Thai Forum


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Welcome haha


----------



## deja vu

ชื่อเป้ครับ

เข้ามามั่ง ไม่เข้ามามั่ง

แต่ชอบพวก ตึก กะ สิ่งก่อสร้าง รู้สึกว่า มันสวย มีพลังดี



เท่าที่อ่านมา มีรุ่นน้องผมหลายคนเหมือนกันนิ
ทำงาน IT คับ


----------



## tar-bre

ชื่อต้าฮะ
อายุ 22 เรียน Real Estate ที่ ธรรมศาสตร์ครับ
รู้สึกว่าตัวเองมี Passion กับอสังหาริมทรัพย์ โรงแรม ศูนย์การค้า
ยิ่งพอได้เรียน เดี๋ยวนี้เห็นที่ดินเปล่าเป็นตึก (คือรู้เลยว่า ที่ตรงนี้ ถ้าเป็นเรา จะพัฒนาเป็นอะไร)
เข้าเว็บนี้มาซัก 2-3 ปีแล้วฮะ แต่นาน ๆ มาแวะที
ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนครับ


----------



## satit28

jobecob said:


> โชคดีนะ ติดอะไรยังไงก็บอกด้วย (ใน hi5 ก้ได้)





cheychai said:


> ขอให้ได้ ขอให้โดน นะ น้อง p


ติดแล้วนะค้าบ.
กราฟฟิก นฤมิตศิลป ศิลปกรรม จุฬาฯ.
โล่งสุดๆคับ.


----------



## NiShiiZ

^^

ยินดีด้วยครับน้อง


----------



## TECHMAN

satit28 said:


> ติดแล้วนะค้าบ.
> กราฟฟิก นฤมิตศิลป ศิลปกรรม จุฬาฯ.
> โล่งสุดๆคับ.


เจ๋งสุดๆครับ ยินดีด้วยครับพี่ บอกแล้วว่ายังไงพี่ต้องทำได้


----------



## Bentown

satit28 said:


> ติดแล้วนะค้าบ.
> กราฟฟิก นฤมิตศิลป ศิลปกรรม จุฬาฯ.
> โล่งสุดๆคับ.


kay: เยี่ยม.....


----------



## jobecob

ยินดีด้วยครับผม แต่ว่านฤมิตศิลป ศิลปกรรม มันคือไรอะ


----------



## ThirskUK

ยินดีด้วย
คือ graphic ครับ


----------



## cheychai

888888888888888888 (เสียงปรบมือ) ยินดีด้วยนะครับ


----------



## sivavutp

สวัสดีครับ ชื่อ earth ครับ ปัจจุบัน อายุ 28 แล้ว ครับ ที่ ชอบ ตึก สูงเพราะ ช่วงตอนอยู่ ม. ต้น เวลา นั่งรถ ผ่าน ที่ สร้างตึกสูง ต่าง ๆ สังเกต เห็นในแต่ ละวันมันจะค่อย ๆ สูง ขึ้น เรื่อยๆ ยิ่งเวลาอยู่รวมเป็นกลุ่ม นี้ มันสวย มาก ครับ ทำ ให้บ้านเมืองเราดู เจริญ ดีครับ ทำให้ ผมอยากจะสร้างมัน พอ entrance เลย เลือก เรียน วิศวกรรม โยธา ครับ เพราะ จะได้ มีโอกาศ สัมผัส มัน ใกล้มากยิ่งขึ้น ปัจจุบัน ทำงาน อยู่ บริษัท siphya constrution บริษัทชั้น นำ อันดับต้น ๆใน งานอาคาร สูง ของ ประเทศไทย 
ตอนนี้ ประจำอยู่หน่วยงาน maneeya งาน โครงสร้าง ตั้งแต่ ฐานราก ชั้นใต้ ดิน ลึก 5 ชั้น จนถึง ลาน จอด ฮอ ชั้นบน สุด เป็น ผล งาน ที่ ผม ภูมิ ใจ มากครับ ความฝัน ตอนเด็กของผมเป็น จริงแล้ว และ ในอนาคตหวัง ว่า จะมี ผลงาน อื่นๆ มาให้ พี่ๆ น้องๆ ให้ได้ เห็นอีก นะครับ


----------



## Chad

satit28 said:


> ติดแล้วนะค้าบ.
> กราฟฟิก นฤมิตศิลป ศิลปกรรม จุฬาฯ.
> โล่งสุดๆคับ.


HI so จริงๆ


ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักครับคุณ Earth 

เป็นผมๆก็ภูมิใจนะ ตึกๆนึงอยู่อีกหลายสิบปี เวลาผ่านบอกได้เลยว่าตึกนี้ผมสร้าง


----------



## satit28

Chad said:


> HI so จริงๆ


ไม่หรอกคุณพี่.
หากมีแววคะแนนสูงพอก้อจะรอถาปัดแบบคุนพี่อยู่หรอก.
ว่าแต่ติดต่อคุณพี่ได้ยากมาก.
ทราบแล้วตอบกลับด่วน.


----------



## Nattach

ชื่อไอติมคับ 

เรียน comsci ม.เกษตร ไม่เกี่ยวอะไรกับตึกเลย 

แต่ชอบตึกสูงมากๆๆๆๆ บางครั้งเป็นโรคจิตนั่งรถผ่านก็จะนับว่ามีกี่ชั้น

ผมเข้าเวปนี้ทุกวันเลยคับ และนี้กระทู้แรกที่ตอบ ตื่นเต้นคับ

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนคับ


----------



## ringinston_boy

Nattach said:


> ชื่อไอติมคับ
> 
> เรียน comsci ม.เกษตร ไม่เกี่ยวอะไรกับตึกเลย
> 
> แต่ชอบตึกสูงมากๆๆๆๆ บางครั้งเป็นโรคจิตนั่งรถผ่านก็จะนับว่ามีกี่ชั้น
> 
> ผมเข้าเวปนี้ทุกวันเลยคับ และนี้กระทู้แรกที่ตอบ ตื่นเต้นคับ
> 
> ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกคนคับ



คับๆ ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักคับ :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## DomMez

Hi, I'm a newbie here. Seen this site for a few times but never had the urge to join but recently had to cause I love some of the topics being discussed.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome


----------



## barberton

หวัดดีครับ ชื่อเจน อายุก็ 26 ปีแล้ว
ชอบตึกสูง ๆ นะครับ


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ สมาชิกเริ่มปรากฏตัวมากขึ้น


----------



## pkomega

ชื่อโอห์มครับ
เรียนอยู่ปี 2 วิศวะ จุฬาครับ
แต่ !!! ไม่ใช่ภาคโยธาครับ แหะๆ ภาคคอมอะ แต่ไม่เห็นว่าเพื่อนภาคโยจะเข้ามาอ่านเวบนี้แหะ
แต่ผมรู้จักเวบนี้มานานมากกก เพราะมีเพื่อนชอบเข้าแล้วส่ง link มาให้ดู
แรกๆก็เฉยๆ หลังๆติดใจครับเข้ามาอ่านบ่อยมาก ติดตามข่าว จนต้องสมัครสมาชิกในที่สุด (แต่โพสน้อย)

ที่ชอบก็คงเพราะว่าตึกมันเป็นเสน่ห์ของเมืองครับ
พวกสิ่งก่อสร้างพวกนี้มันใช้ศาสตร์หลายๆอย่างกว่าจะเป็นสิ่งก่อสร้างขึ้นมาอันหนึ่ง
ต้องผ่านทั้งระบบเศรษฐกิจ การเมือง สิ่งแวดล้อม ศิลปะ วิศวกรรม โอ้ย มากมาย
เลยดูเพลินๆดีว่าเห็นบ้านเมืองใครเขาไปไหนกันแล้วครับ


----------



## Ten

ขนาดหมออย่างพี่ยังเครซี่ ตึกสูงๆๆๆ เลยครับน้องๆ ฮ่าๆ โรคอาไรหว่าาาา :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ~ Olympic ~

pkomega said:


> ชื่อโอห์มครับ
> เรียนอยู่ปี 2 วิศวะ จุฬาครับ
> แต่ !!! ไม่ใช่ภาคโยธาครับ แหะๆ ภาคคอมอะ แต่ไม่เห็นว่าเพื่อนภาคโยจะเข้ามาอ่านเวบนี้แหะ
> แต่ผมรู้จักเวบนี้มานานมากกก เพราะมีเพื่อนชอบเข้าแล้วส่ง link มาให้ดู
> แรกๆก็เฉยๆ หลังๆติดใจครับเข้ามาอ่านบ่อยมาก ติดตามข่าว จนต้องสมัครสมาชิกในที่สุด (แต่โพสน้อย)
> 
> ที่ชอบก็คงเพราะว่าตึกมันเป็นเสน่ห์ของเมืองครับ
> พวกสิ่งก่อสร้างพวกนี้มันใช้ศาสตร์หลายๆอย่างกว่าจะเป็นสิ่งก่อสร้างขึ้นมาอันหนึ่ง
> ต้องผ่านทั้งระบบเศรษฐกิจ การเมือง สิ่งแวดล้อม ศิลปะ วิศวกรรม โอ้ย มากมาย
> เลยดูเพลินๆดีว่าเห็นบ้านเมืองใครเขาไปไหนกันแล้วครับ



โอห์มไหนคับเนี่ย อย่าบอกนะว่า Gr.H


----------



## tangdern

ชื่อตั๋งนะคับ

แอบเข้ามาอ่านบอร์ดนี้ได้เกือบสองปีละ แต่ไม่เคยตอบเลยซักครั้ง...ประเดิมกระทู้นี้เลยละกัน
ตอนเด็กๆผมก็ชอบวาดรูปตึก วาดรูปบ้าน แล้วก็พวกทางด่วน Junction ต่างระดับ ชอบมากๆ วาดไว้เพียบ แล้วก็ให้คนอื่นดู พาทัวร์เมืองในกระดาษ ตอนนี้ผมอายุ 20 ละ แต่ไม่ได้เรียนเกี่ยวกับพวกนี้เลยซักนิด...อิอิ

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะค๊าบ!


----------



## prince1150

ผม ชื่อ อ๋อง ค้าบบบ ชอบตึกมาตั้งแต่เด็กแล้วค้าบบบ (เด็กชอบนั่งวาดภาพตึก ภาพเมือง) 
ปัจจุบันอายุ 21 ปี แล้วคับ เป็นนักศึกษา เข้าเว็ปไซต์นี้มาปีกว่าแล้ว แต่เพิ่งสมัครสมาชิกเป็น
แบบว่าภาษาอังกฤษมันยากน่ะ แรกๆคิดว่าไม่มีคนไทยเล่น พอเข้ามาดีๆเออ มีชุมชนคนไทย แบบผมอยู่อีกเยอะเลยน่ะค้าบบบบบบบ ฝากตัวด้วยน่ะค้าบบบ !!!!!!!!!!!!! 






is it TOP 20 my list 

in south east asia [Asien]

1. Singapore in Singapore (The Metro) So Perfex 
2. Manila Metro in Phillipines 
3. Kulalunper city in Malaysia (The Metro)
4. Bangkok Metro in Thailand 
5. Jakata Metro in indoneysia 
6. Hojimine city in Vietnam (The Metro)
7. Penang city in Malaysia
8. Hanoi Metro in Vietnam
9. Sarabaya city in indoneysia 
10. Jahor bahru city in Malaysia
11. Bandung city in indoneysia 
12. Danang city in Vietnam 
13. Medan city in indoneysia 
14. Sebu city in Phillipines ana Pattaya city in Thailand 
15. Kota kinabaru city in Malaysia (ana Subang jaya,)
16. Malaka city in Malaysia 
17. Hatyai city in Thailand ana Puket ,Chaing mai 
18. Kuching city in Malaysia 
19. Kota bahru city in Malaysia ana Puttra jaya 
20. Davoc city in Phillipines (ana Shah alam in Malaysia ) ana SEMARANG indoneysia


----------



## prince1150

ฝากตัว และกระทู้ด้วยน่ะค้าบบบ

.................................


----------



## kaloksint

ชื่อ ต๊ะ คับ
เรียน ถาปัตย์ ปี.1 (คลอง6)
ชอบตึกมากๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ ชอบปัยขึ้นจุดชมวิวของตึกใบหยก นั้งได้ทั้งวัน 
ชอบมากๆๆๆๆๆๆๆกรุงเทพน่าจะมีตึก80ชั้น up


----------



## uno

prince1150 said:


> ผม ชื่อ อ๋อง ค้าบบบ ชอบตึกมาตั้งแต่เด็กแล้วค้าบบบ (เด็กชอบนั่งวาดภาพตึก ภาพเมือง)
> ปัจจุบันอายุ 21 ปี แล้วคับ เป็นนักศึกษา เข้าเว็ปไซต์นี้มาปีกว่าแล้ว แต่เพิ่งสมัครสมาชิกเป็น
> แบบว่าภาษาอังกฤษมันยากน่ะ แรกๆคิดว่าไม่มีคนไทยเล่น พอเข้ามาดีๆเออ มีชุมชนคนไทย แบบผมอยู่อีกเยอะเลยน่ะค้าบบบบบบบ ฝากตัวด้วยน่ะค้าบบบ !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it TOP 20 my list
> 
> in south east asia [Asien]
> 
> 1. Singapore in Singapore (The Metro) So Perfex
> 2. Manila Metro in Phillipines
> 3. Kulalunper city in Malaysia (The Metro)
> 4. Bangkok Metro in Thailand
> 5. Jakata Metro in indoneysia
> 6. Hojimine city in Vietnam (The Metro)
> 7. Penang city in Malaysia
> 8. Hanoi Metro in Vietnam
> 9. Sarabaya city in indoneysia
> 10. Jahor bahru city in Malaysia
> 11. Bandung city in indoneysia
> 12. Danang city in Vietnam
> 13. Medan city in indoneysia
> 14. Sebu city in Phillipines ana Pattaya city in Thailand
> 15. Kota kinabaru city in Malaysia (ana Subang jaya,)
> 16. Malaka city in Malaysia
> 17. Hatyai city in Thailand ana Puket ,Chaing mai
> 18. Kuching city in Malaysia
> 19. Kota bahru city in Malaysia ana Puttra jaya
> 20. Davoc city in Phillipines (ana Shah alam in Malaysia ) ana SEMARANG indoneysia


อันนี้ตั้งใจเขียนชื่อเมืองผิดหรือเปล่าครับเนี่ย

Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Ho Chi Minh City, Surabaya, Indonesia, Cebu, Kota Kinabalu, Melaka, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Kota Bharu, Putrajaya, Davao


----------



## prince1150

uno said:


> อันนี้ตั้งใจเขียนชื่อเมืองผิดหรือเปล่าครับเนี่ย
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Ho Chi Minh City, Surabaya, Indonesia, Cebu, Kota Kinabalu, Melaka, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Kota Bharu, Putrajaya, Davao


ขอบคุณค้าบ คริคริ มันป็นภาษาเขียนตามคำอ่านของภาษาชื่อเมืองตามสำเนียงการออกเสียงอ่าคับ อ่า ตั้งใจจะเขียนให้แปลกกว่าคนอื่นอ่าคับบบบ ขอบคุงมากคับบบบ 

:banana:


----------



## toto2518

Sawasdee krub


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Welcome


----------



## Pansori

Sawasdee! Although I have posted in this thread before, but seemingly from now on I'll spend more time around in SSC and of course in this part of it.


----------



## lovelyglass

Sawasdee krub.I am new member too.


----------



## Preecha

age 27. buildings represent the civilization of mankind, a sign telling that human once used to live on this earth.


----------



## STEVE1

*CHEF/COOK*

Hello Everyone I am looking for a Thai Chef / Cook to work in my busy little Thai Takeaway Restaurant. The Restaurant is located in Tropical North Queensland, Cairns, Australia. Must be able to read and speak English. Dedicated people wanted.Long term position for the right person.Friendly work environment. If any one is interested or knows of someone that would be interested please let me know at *[email protected]*

Thankyou Steven!


----------



## Jim856796

My name is Jim856796, I'm not a new member (I was new in the summer of 2006) as I have already made about 2,270 posts in this forum.


----------



## n_pon88

ELLO everyone, new here but been following things for a long time now. gonna get started with the post asap


----------



## giangpro

hello everyone, my name's giang, i am a student in Hanoi vietnam. I very excited to visit Thailand forum


----------



## Waldenstrom

Hi there! I'm from Manila. Me and my friend(also an SSCer) will be visiting Bangkok this coming April!


----------



## blkmage

^^ remember to share your pics with us


----------



## Waldenstrom

Sure! We'd also be glad to meet Thai SSCers there.


----------



## Eternal_Violet

หวัดดีีคะ ชื่อมิ้นท์คะ อายุ 17 พึ่งเป็๋นสมาชิกใหม่ได้เมื่อ 2วันนี้เอง
ที่รู้จักที่นี้ได้เพราะ พี่ที่ชื่อเซี้ยใจดี แนะนำมาคะ คิคิ
ส่วนตัวแล้วชอบตึกเพราะว่า ตึกสวยดี เวลาขึ้นไปชั้นบนแล้วมองลงมา เป็นวิวที่สวยดี
ยิ่งถ้าได้ดูบรรยากาศตอนกลางคืนจะเป็นอะไรที่สวยมาก 
เพราะแสงจากไฟรถ ตามถนน ไฟตามตึกต่างๆ เป็นเสน่ห์อย่างนึง ที่เห็นแล้วชวนประทับใจ

ยังไงก็ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะคะ


----------



## atanaree

Ten said:


> ขนาดหมออย่างพี่ยังเครซี่ ตึกสูงๆๆๆ เลยครับน้องๆ ฮ่าๆ โรคอาไรหว่าาาา :lol::lol::lol:



เฮ่อๆ เพิ่งเห็น ใช่ skyscraperophilia/mania ป่ะคร้าบ ถ้าบ้าเฉยๆคงไม่เป็นไร แต่ถ้าเห็นแล้วเกิดอารมณ์XXX ล่ะก็ consult ผมได้ครับพี่ ^ ^


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

ยิงสูงยิ่งหนาว ก็เลยชอบตึก


----------



## 69Ketchup

ชอบดูตึกเเต่ไม่ชอบการอาศัยอยู่ในตึกนะครับ


----------



## Ch'HWA

มาขอเป็นสมาชิกใหม่อีกรอบนะครับ คือล๊อกอินเก่ามันเจ๊งครับ พอดีใช้เครื่องตัวเองสมัครให้เพื่อน แต่ล็อกเอาท์ออกแล้วล๊อกอินเข้าอีกทีไหงเข้าไม่ได้ บอกว่ารหัสผิดซะงั้น ทั้งชื่อผมแล้วก็เพื่อนอีกคนเลยต้องไปหายุซเซอร์เนมใหม่ใช้กันเลยทีเดียว

เสียดายชื่อเก่ามากเลย ขอฝากเนื้อฝากตัวอีกรอบครับ ถือว่าเป็นเด็กเก่าสอบตกมาเรียนภาคเรียนใหม่แล้วกันครับ เพราะยุซเซอร์นั้นก็สมัครเดือนเมษาปีที่แล้ว ชื่อใหม่ก็ เดือนเมษาพอดี หนึ่ง ปีเต็มคิคิ (ใครมีวิธีเอายุซเซ่อร์เก่ากลับมาใช้บอกหน่อยนะครับ)

ปล.สวัสดีจ๊ะนองมินท์


----------



## ringinston_boy

ชอบตึกมากครับ ๆ มากเกินกว่าจะพูดคำใดออกไป 55+

ชื่อหม่อน อายุ 15 คับ อยุ่หาดใหญ่ ๆ


----------



## KhunWasut

แอบดูมานานหลายปีแล้วละครับ แต่อยู่ป้วนเปี้ยนแต่แถว Regional Thailand เพราะผมอยู่ห่างบ้านมาสี่ห้าปีแล้ว ได้ที่นี่แหละครับ ผมเลย update ข้อมูลเมืองอุดรชนิดที่ที่บ้านก็ยังไม่รู้ เหอๆ

อ้อ เรื่องอายุก็ 20 บวกสองกว่าๆ ครับ เรียนวิชาเคมีที่สหรัฐครับ


----------



## C21Team

Thai This is Cool


----------



## Ten

atanaree said:


> เฮ่อๆ เพิ่งเห็น ใช่ skyscraperophilia/mania ป่ะคร้าบ ถ้าบ้าเฉยๆคงไม่เป็นไร แต่ถ้าเห็นแล้วเกิดอารมณ์XXX ล่ะก็ consult ผมได้ครับพี่ ^ ^




มันมีโรคนี้จริงๆ อ่ะ :lol: ประมาณนั่งชมตึกสูงๆไป masterbate ไปด้วยเงี้ยเหรอ :lol:
เรียนไซไคเหรอครับ เรียนรักษาตัวเองป่าว :lol: (ล้อเล่งฮับบ)


----------



## marginine

เป็คคนเชียงใหม่ครับ ผมชอบตึกมากๆๆ

แต่ผมก็ไม่อยากเห็นตึกสูงในเชียงใหม่ครับ 

อยากให้เชียงใหม่เป็นเมืองเมืองหนึ่งที่เจริญแต่ไม่มีตึกสูง

ก็แสดงถึงความเจริญของเมืองได้ครับ


----------



## DekKyoto

เข้าเว็บนี้มาหลายปีมากแล้วครับ แต่ไม่เคยโพสท์เลย 
เด็กกรุงเทพตั้งแต่กำเนิด ตอนนี้เรียนอยู่เกียวโต 
อายุปีนี้ก็ 28 ละครับ ไม่คิดว่าเว็บนี้จะมีเด็กๆเข้ามาเล่นมากมาย
นึกว่าจะเป็นพี่ๆเรียนโยธาเรียนถาปัดซะส่วนใหญ่ อ่านดูแล้วหลากหลายจริงๆ

ผมก็คนนึงครับ เรียนวิดวะเคมี แต่ชอบเรื่องผังเมือง การพัฒนาเมือง และระบบขนส่งมวลชน
อยากให้ประเทศไทยมีพัฒนาการอย่างเป็นระบบ โดยไม่ต้องพึ่งเทคโนโลยีต่างชาติมากนัก
แบบญี่ปุ่นครับ สถานี ตัวรถไฟ หรือแม้แต่รถบัสไม่ได้สวยมากมาย คำนึงถึงประโยชน์ใช้สอยเป็นหลัก
นอกจากนั้น การบริการและการบริหารจัดการ เยี่ยมสุดๆ 

ขอบคุณทุกๆความรู้และข้อมูลที่ได้จากเว็บนี้คร้าบ


----------



## berdnerd

เอามั้งดีกว่า 22แล่วว พึ่งเริ่มเข้ามาเล่นมาไม่ถึงเดือนเองครับ เรียน social sci เอกความสัมพันธ์ระหว่างประเทศ ที่ mahidol inter คร๊าบ เลยชอบดูพวกรูปเมืองมั้งครับ เกี่ยวมั้ย??

ด้วยความที่เป็นคนกรุงเทพ ก็เลยชอบอะไที่แสดงถึงความเป็นเมืองใหญ่มั้งครับ ถ่ายรูปด้วยก็เลยชอบเข้ามาดูรูปเมืองอื่นๆ คือชอบการเปรียบเทียบด้วยมั้ง เห็นคนจากประเทศนู้นนี่มานั่งเถียงกันว่าประเทศกูสวยสุด เมืองกูตึกนี่แน่นเอี๊ยดด ก็สนุกดี 555+

ส่วนตัวมีทั้งสิ่งที่ไม่ชอบแล้วก็ชอบเกี่ยวกับกรุงเทพ แต่ถ้าให้เลือกว่าเมืองใหนไทยดีที่สุด ผมว่าเชียงใหม่นะ แต่อย่ามีตึกเลย ขอแค่ระบบขนส่งมวลชนดีๆ ก็พอแล้ว (เริ่มไปไกลละ)


----------



## kalaseaman

:speech: Hi everyone. This is Kh.Sam. I'm from the kingdom of Smile, Thailand. I'm living in Phuket. I'm newbie for the Skyscrapercity. If you have any suggestion please let me know. :nocrook:


----------



## joxchiangmaithailand

พี่จ๊อกครับ
อายุ 34 
อยู่เชียงใหม่ครับ
(เป็นกะเหรี่ยงไทยครับ)
ทำงานเกี่ยวกับท่องเที่ยวครับ

รู้จักเวปนี้มาจาก google 
เพราะค้นหาการก่อสร้างของ Airport link 
และทำให้ได้เห็นความคืบหน้าตลอดเวลาเลย
ข้อมูลรวดเร็ว ทันท่วงที ดีกว่าเวปอื่นๆ มากมายครับ

และเวปนี้เป็นประโยชน์มากมายหลายเรื่องทีเดียวครับ

เข้ามาดูหลายปีแล้ว
เคยสมัครสมาชิกทีหนึ่งแล้ว
เอาไปเอามาเข้าไม่ได้อีก
เพราะไม่ค่อยเข้าใจภาษาอังกฤษเท่าไหร่
ผ่านไปนาน
ก็สมัครใหม่


----------



## 000000

เย่ๆๆๆ

เราละอ่อนสุด
กรั๊กๆๆๆ

หวัดดีครับ ชื่อมิกกี้นะครับ อยู่ ม.3 อายุฉิบฉี่เองง่ะ เรียนอยู่สาธิตปทุมวันคร้าบ


เข้ามาได้เป็นปีแล้วครับ เพราะกระทู้เซ็นทรัลแจ้งวัฒนะแท้ๆ 
เลยติดเว็บนี้ไปเลย 

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักพี่ๆทุกคนเน้อ


----------



## acht

Sawasdee everyone! It seems like everebody is new here in this forum. Me also. I worked in thailand now 10 years ago. Come back every year for SANUK MAK. 

I like to see wat happen in thailand. Love to see the buildings go up in bangkok. Still i like that on some of the islands in the south the buildings can not go higher than the tallest palmtree!!:rofl:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

The Thai section is very active now... I use to wait for new posts but now there are more new posts than time I have to look though them


----------



## 69Ketchup

Delete


----------



## acht

Yo Waldenstrom, How was your visit to BKK? Did you take some nice pics of the city of angels? And have you met a thai SSCer?

Let us know. Greetz.


----------



## Pingsuke

ringinston_boy said:


> หวัดดีครับหม่อนครับ อยุ่ ม.3 อยุ่หาดใหญ่คับ
> 
> เจอเว็ปนี้ 2 ปีได้เเล้วครับ จำไม่ได้เอามาจากไหน
> 
> ไม่ค่อยได้โพสเท่าไหร่อ่ะคับ เเต่เข้ามาอ่านทุกวัน
> 
> ชอบจังคับ ดูความเป็นไปของบ้านเมือง


หวัดดีครับ คุณ Ringston_boy 

เรียนอยู่ไหนหรอครับ ผมอยู่หาดใหญ่เหมือนหันครับ


----------



## Daone

Hello Everyone Im a new member here in this forum, eventhough ive been lookin n readin through this forum 4 3 years now. So nice 2 meet u all n Fark Ner Fark Tua Dua Kub ^^.:nocrook:


----------



## Chad

So glad everyone loves this site..


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

เย้ๆ กระทู้พี่ชายหนูติด Sticky แล้ว ถึงเวลาที่หนูจะแนะนำตัวบ้างน่ะ

ชื่อพลอย Ploy อายุ 15 ขวบแล้วเพิ่งจะขึ้น ม.4 (รูปในดิสเพลอยู่ตอน ม.3) มีพี่ชายหนึ่งคน โดนบังคับให้ชอบเรื่องตึก เหอะๆ มีความสามารถพิเศษคือ สามารถบอกชื่อตึกในกรุงเทพที่สูงตั้งแต่ 40 ชั้นขึ้นไปได้ เป็นไงเก่งไหมค่ะ ในห้องนอนมี Poster รูปตึกเต็มไปหมดเลย ส่วนตึกที่ชอบที่สุด หรือตึกในดวงในก็คือ Burj Dubai และที่สำคัญ >> ยังไม่มีแฟน อิอิ สนใจบอก เด่วให้เบอร์ อ่ะๆ


----------



## NiShiiZ

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> เย้ๆ กระทู้พี่ชายหนูติด Sticky แล้ว ถึงเวลาที่หนูจะแนะนำตัวบ้างน่ะ
> 
> ชื่อพลอย Ploy อายุ 15 ขวบแล้วเพิ่งจะขึ้น ม.4 (รูปในดิสเพลอยู่ตอน ม.3) มีพี่ชายหนึ่งคน โดนบังคับให้ชอบเรื่องตึก เหอะๆ มีความสามารถพิเศษคือ สามารถบอกชื่อตึกในกรุงเทพที่สูงตั้งแต่ 40 ชั้นขึ้นไปได้ เป็นไงเก่งไหมค่ะ ในห้องนอนมี Poster รูปตึกเต็มไปหมดเลย ส่วนตึกที่ชอบที่สุด หรือตึกในดวงในก็คือ Burj Dubai และที่สำคัญ >> ยังไม่มีแฟน อิอิ สนใจบอก เด่วให้เบอร์ อ่ะๆ


น่ารักแบบนี้ ไม่มีแฟนจริงหรอครับ?


----------



## Daone

ชื่อ ออฟ ครับ ปีนี้ 21 ขวบแล้ว เรียนที่ธรรมศาสตร์ วิศวะภาคภาษาอังกิด ภาคโยธา ปี3 มีใครเปนเดกธรรมศาสตร์ในนี้บ้างคราบบบบ อิอิ 
ผมเพิ่งจะสมัครเมื่อวาน ที่จริงรู้จักเวบนี้มานาน 5-6 ปีแล้ว แต่เพิ่งจะมาเข้าดูเชคอัพเดทข้อมูลของโครงการต่างๆได้ประมาณ 3 ปีหลังนี้เอง แต่ก็เข้ามาดูบอร์ดแทบทุกวัน และที่ตัดสินใจสมัครก็เพราะอยากสอบถามและรับทราบข้อมูลของโครงการสาธารณูปโภคต่างๆในกรุงเทพและที่สำคัญตึกสูงๆที่กำลังจะได้สร้างในกรุงเทพ และเหตุผลที่ชอบตึกมากก็เพราะ ชอบดู skyline ของเมืองต่างๆทั่วโลก โดยเฉพาะเซี่ยงไห้ แบบยิ่งมีตึกมาก skyline จะยิ่งสวยและแสดงได้ถึงความมั่งคั่งด้านเศรษฐกิจของเมืองนั้นๆหรือประเทศนั้นๆ ตึกที่เป็นขวัญใจตลอดการเลยก็คือ ตึก SWFC และตอนนี้กำลังตั้งหน้าตั้งตารอคอยโครงการ มหานคร ดูว่าจะออกมาเป็นยังไง เพราะผมผ่านไซงานทุำกวัน อยากให้มาทำลายสถิติที่ครองมาเปน 10 ปีของ ใบหยก2 ลงซะที ผมตั้งใจว่าจะไปลองฝึกงานที่ โครงการนี้ดู แต่ไม่รู้ว่าเค้าจะรับป่าวน่ะ 5555


----------



## Xephiroth

จะแจกเบอร์แบบนี้พี่ชายไม่ว่าอะไรเหรอครับ 555+


----------



## MiL9

จริงดิ ตอนแรกนึกว่าเป็นชายเอารูปเด็กสาวๆปลอมเป็น ญ หรือป่าว

แล้วเหงาหรอออคับ มา pormotionเบอร์โทรแบบนี้ระวังมีฅนโสตรๆเยอะนะเธอออ :lol:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> เย้ๆ กระทู้พี่ชายหนูติด Sticky แล้ว ถึงเวลาที่หนูจะแนะนำตัวบ้างน่ะ
> 
> ชื่อพลอย Ploy อายุ 15 ขวบแล้วเพิ่งจะขึ้น ม.4 (รูปในดิสเพลอยู่ตอน ม.3) มีพี่ชายหนึ่งคน โดนบังคับให้ชอบเรื่องตึก เหอะๆ มีความสามารถพิเศษคือ สามารถบอกชื่อตึกในกรุงเทพที่สูงตั้งแต่ 40 ชั้นขึ้นไปได้ เป็นไงเก่งไหมค่ะ ในห้องนอนมี Poster รูปตึกเต็มไปหมดเลย ส่วนตึกที่ชอบที่สุด หรือตึกในดวงในก็คือ Burj Dubai และที่สำคัญ >> ยังไม่มีแฟน อิอิ สนใจบอก เด่วให้เบอร์ อ่ะๆ


----------



## 69Ketchup

ผมก็คิดว่าผู้ชายเหมือนกันเเฮะ เห็นเเรกๆใช้ ''ครับ''


----------



## Munich dweller

โห ... เห็น profile แต่ละคนแล้วไม่กล้าแนะนำตัวเองเลยแฮะ รู้สึกแก่ไปทันใด 55555

ผมศิษย์เก่าวิศวะจุฬาครับ จบมา 4 ปีละ ตอนนี้ก็ทำงาน บินไปๆมาๆระหว่าง กทม กับมิวนิค ..... ผมชอบมาอ่านข่าวความคืบหน้าของโปรเจคต่างๆในไทยจากที่นี่แหละครับ ครบถ้วนดี มีครบทุกแง่มุมทั้ง fact, แง่มุมการวิเคาระห์ของผู้รู้หลายๆท่านในนี้ ทั้งรูปประกอบ ฯลฯ เยอะกว่าหนังสือพิมพ์ทั่วๆไปมากมาย

แต่บางทีอ่านๆแล้วพาลทำให้คิดถึงบ้านเหมือนกันแฮะ


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Welcome!


----------



## HomesickAlienn

Daone said:


> มีใครเปนเดกธรรมศาสตร์ในนี้บ้างคราบบบบ อิอิ


อะโฮ่ๆๆๆ เจอมนุษย์ร่วมสถาบันละ :banana::banana: ผมอยู่วารสารอินเตอร์ ชะเอิงเอยย


----------



## FallsAngel

Daone said:


> ชื่อ ออฟ ครับ ปีนี้ 21 ขวบแล้ว เรียนที่ธรรมศาสตร์ วิศวะภาคภาษาอังกิด ภาคโยธา ปี3 มีใครเปนเดกธรรมศาสตร์ในนี้บ้างคราบบบบ อิอิ
> ผมเพิ่งจะสมัครเมื่อวาน ที่จริงรู้จักเวบนี้มานาน 5-6 ปีแล้ว แต่เพิ่งจะมาเข้าดูเชคอัพเดทข้อมูลของโครงการต่างๆได้ประมาณ 3 ปีหลังนี้เอง แต่ก็เข้ามาดูบอร์ดแทบทุกวัน และที่ตัดสินใจสมัครก็เพราะอยากสอบถามและรับทราบข้อมูลของโครงการสาธารณูปโภคต่างๆในกรุงเทพและที่สำคัญตึกสูงๆที่กำลังจะได้สร้างในกรุงเทพ และเหตุผลที่ชอบตึกมากก็เพราะ ชอบดู skyline ของเมืองต่างๆทั่วโลก โดยเฉพาะเซี่ยงไห้ แบบยิ่งมีตึกมาก skyline จะยิ่งสวยและแสดงได้ถึงความมั่งคั่งด้านเศรษฐกิจของเมืองนั้นๆหรือประเทศนั้นๆ ตึกที่เป็นขวัญใจตลอดการเลยก็คือ ตึก SWFC และตอนนี้กำลังตั้งหน้าตั้งตารอคอยโครงการ มหานคร ดูว่าจะออกมาเป็นยังไง เพราะผมผ่านไซงานทุำกวัน อยากให้มาทำลายสถิติที่ครองมาเปน 10 ปีของ ใบหยก2 ลงซะที ผมตั้งใจว่าจะไปลองฝึกงานที่ โครงการนี้ดู แต่ไม่รู้ว่าเค้าจะรับป่าวน่ะ 5555


ผ่านไซงานทุกวันว่างๆก็มาอัพเดทได้นะครับ:lol:


----------



## DD2020

เอ่อ.. อยากจะบอกว่า เข้ากระทู้นี้หลายครั้งแล้ว เคยเขียนประวัติยาวๆของตัวเองครั้งนึง
เล่าความเป็นมา ว่าทำไมถึงชอบตึก

แต่พอกดโพสท์ เท่านั้นเอง มันกลับเจ๊งไปเลย
รู้สึกเป็นอย่างนี้ 2 ครั้งด้วยกัน

ผมเลยยังไม่ได้เล่าอะไรเลย เสียอารมณ์ มาก...

เอาเป็นว่า ว่างๆ แล้วจะมาบอกเหมือนกันครับ

:cheers:


----------



## skydrop

ขอแนะนำตัวบ้างละกันนะคับ ผมเองก็เพิ่งวนไปเวียนมาได้เกือบปีแล้ว แต่ไม่ค่อยได้โพสต์เท่าไหร่
ผมอายุ 25 ครับเป็นศิษย์เก่าวิดวะจุฬาคับ ตอนนี้ทำงานระหว่างสองสายทั้งวิดวะกับถาปัด 
เริ่มชื่นชอบตึกและสิ่งปลูกสร้าง ตั้งแต่เริ่มจำความได้ 
ตึกที่ผมประทับใจเป็นที่แรกก็คือ ตึกปตท. และตึกที่ผมชอบที่สุดในประเทศในตอนนี้ก็เป็นของ ปตท เช่นกันนั่นก็คือ ENERGY COMPLEX
ตึกที่ผมชอบที่สุดในโลกคือ Bank of China ของ I.M.PEI
สิ่งปลูกสร้างที่ผมหลงรักตั้งแต่แรกเห็นคือ Millau bridge ของ Norman Foster
สถาปนิกในดวงใจคือ Santiago Calatrava, Zaha hardid
รู้สึกดีใจครับที่มีคนชอบอะไร ๆ คล้ายกันเยอะขนาดนี้


----------



## Daone

โอเคถ้าเกิดวันไหนเหนมันเริ่มมีการเคลื่อนไหวจาก ณ ปัจจุบัน จะถ่ายรูปมาอัพเดทให้ดูกันน่ะครับ ตอนนี้เท่าที่เหนก็ยังเปนแบบที่ในรูปล่าสุดที่โพสใน thread ของมหานครนั้นเองแหละครับ
ดีใจครับ 5555 คุณHomesickAlienn ถึงแม้ว่าจะคนละคณะแต่ก็สถาบันเดียวกัน อิอิ


----------



## one-la-view

แนะนำบ้างละกันนะครับ

ชื่ออาทครับ จบ มศว วิดยาฯ คอมฯ มาได้ประมาณ 4 ปีแล้วครับ ตอนนี้ก็เป็นโปรแกรมเมอร์ ทำงานอยู่ตึกที่เห็น skyline ตลอดแนวถนนสุขุมวิท ชิดลม ราชประสงค์ พญาไท ชัดเจนที่สุด พร้อมกับมีสวนลุมฯเป็นโฟรกราวด์สวยๆอีกด้วย

เพิ่งเข้ามาป้วนเปี้ยนเวบนี้ประจำๆหน่อยได้ซัก 4-5 เดือนมั้งครับ ที่เข้ามาตอนแรกหลักๆเลยเพราะเข้ามาติดตามเรื่องรถไฟฟ้า แล้วก็เข้ามาชมตึกสูงๆสวยๆทั่วโลก บางทีเพิ่งกลับมาจากไปเที่ยวต่างประเทศ ไปเห็นโครงการกำลังสร้าง หรือสร้างเสร็จแล้วสวยๆ ก็จะเข้ามาหาข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมในนี้ ก็ดีนะครับ ทำให้รู้ว่าประเทศเรากำลังไปในทิศทางไหน เทียบกับประเทศอื่นแล้ว เราอยู่จุดใด

ไม่นับประเทศบ้านเกิดตัวเองนะ ประเทศที่ผมชอบที่สุดก็ ญี่ปุ่น
เมืองที่ผมชอบที่สุดก็ เซี่ยงไห้ ครับ
ตึกที่ชอบ อืมม.. ไม่มีแฮะ เอาเป็นว่า เป็น Shanghai Tower สูง 600 กว่าเมตรที่จะสร้างเสร็จในอีกไม่กี่ปีนี้ละกันครับ

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกๆคนนะครับ
อ่ะ :cheers: แด่มิตรภาพผ่าน skyscrapercity.com ครับ


----------



## Jeffnouvo

Hi everyone,i m JeFF from Penang...i love to visit thailand


----------



## ppcity009

ชื่อกอล์ฟครับเพิ่งสมัครมามะกี้เอง 15ปีครับ


----------



## hakz2007

Hi everyone, this is Hakz. I am from the Philippines! :cheers:

Great to be here in Thai Forum kay:


----------



## party_animals

rusnay said:


> why do we Thai people speak English one another?


cauz at least ppl who dun speak English would be able to understand what we are talking about...


----------



## benjibrainerst

Hi this is Benji from Phuket. Great forum.


----------



## Chad

*** ROLL CALL !!!!!, come in !*

*Current active users, please sign up your name here. 

It is crucial that you sign here, we are currently having a great great problems with non-sense spammers.*

THX !


----------



## yulekung

sign.....................
-*-


----------



## snookedbe

huh ok. i'm active.


----------



## Mosaic

I am definitely active!


----------



## Anachak

You can count me in


----------



## pop

(* *)//


----------



## Munich dweller

count me in !!


----------



## Epidemic

me


----------



## HomesickAlienn

Homesickalienn is weird


----------



## Speed

me here!

signed, 
_Speed_


----------



## bizbote

Here!


----------



## mbokudake

I'm active (though passive sometimes).


----------



## Chad

^^

what's that supposed to mean....lol

hehe


----------



## cHemon

I haven't been very active lately 
but here I am


----------



## KhunWasut

-KhunWasut

(Signature)


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Imperfect Ending aka Aquamadoor here


----------



## anuchaya

:nocrook:


----------



## omevil

let me in


----------



## Xephiroth

SIR !!! YES !!! SIR !!!

Affirmative sir !!!

I'm yours to command.


----------



## Tornado

i visit the forum almost everyday


----------



## Mdaf

สวัสดีครับ เหะๆ


----------



## KENDO

comer


----------



## tk719

sign . . .


----------



## S.aureus

sign in:banana:


----------



## Daone

มารายงานตัวแล้วครับผม


----------



## Miracle 89

report for duty


----------



## party_animals

รายงานตัวครับ!


----------



## Thailand92

Still in!


----------



## sansano

:cheers:


----------



## ThaiSiamese

YO!


----------



## OnTheRise

I'm in


----------



## cheychai

สะบายดี


----------



## atom

What's up?


----------



## JUmp*

eiei


----------



## skbk

Holla!


----------



## kangiboy

tada!!!!


----------



## Ch'HWA

มาทุกวัน แต่มองไม่เห็นทรีดนี้งะ

รายงานตัวครับ


----------



## kaloksint

:wave:sa-wad-dee-krub


----------



## ~ Olympic ~




----------



## HTYNYC

Am I late?


----------



## Gaia

joined :hi:


----------



## Vincentguy

ทักทายครับ


----------



## Humble NK

สวัสดีครับ

Goed middag


----------



## Zoowatch

Hi everyone.

I've been here all along...


----------



## cookanomics

sawaddee kub..
a big fan of thai forum and a frequent visitor of the New Highrise Developments


----------



## Wisarut

Khun Chad,
I'm in - Really in


----------



## Und3rground

ชอบเพราะมันสูง ดูอลังการงานสร้าง ทั้งๆ ที่ตึกใหญ่ๆ เหล่านี้สร้างจากหงาดเหงื่อของ
ผู้ใช้แรงงานทุกๆ คนครับ 

แต่ก่อนที่จะมาเจอเว็บนี้ผมค้นหาข้อมูลเกี่ยวกับทาวเวอร์เครน จนมาเจอที่นี่
จำไม่ได้ว่าเข้ามาเมื่อไหร่ ชแบเว็บนี้มากมายเลย


----------



## tokedaman

สวัสดีครับ หมีน้อยกลับบ้านไปกินน้ำผึ้งไป หมีใหญ่จะนอน (อะไรวะงง ?)


----------



## reQuiem4adream

I'm not a spammer, just a con artist. :lol:


----------



## uno

I'm here


----------



## blkmage

Waddee krub 
Spying the thai forum almost everyday อิอิ, although I don't post often.


----------



## Jo

Hi guys, count me in as well :cheer: :banana:


----------



## qwinty

reporting for duty


----------



## joyz

me


----------



## barth

Yes? What is it about??? 
Do I have to report anything? :lol:


----------



## pikkza

คล้ายๆ จะเจอเพื่อน รู้สึกดี ที่มีคนเหมือนเรา


----------



## trkbakerlife

สวัสดีดีครับ ผมขอแนะนำตัวหน่อย 

ผมชื่อ เต นะครับ อายุ 18

แอบส่องบอร์ดนี้มานานสมควร พึ่งได้ฤกษ์สมัครกะเขาสักที แหะๆ


ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

อยากรู้อายุเฉลี่ยของสมาชิกในบอร์ดนี้จังเลยครับ


----------



## ByMaximum

ผมอายุ 18 ครับ 

เป็นเด็กแอดรุ่นหนีน้ำ:lol: ไม่ได้ซงได้สอบซักที


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ 17 ครับ ปีหน้ายังรออยู่ ฮ่าๆๆ


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I joined this forum when I was 15
Now I'm 23... lol


----------



## trkbakerlife

lol ผมเด็กแอด 54 ครับ โชคดีไป


----------



## ant35

ByMaximum said:


> ผมอายุ 18 ครับ
> 
> เป็นเด็กแอดรุ่นหนีน้ำ:lol: ไม่ได้ซงได้สอบซักที


จะว่าไปการศึกษาไทย เรื่องการสอบเข้ามหาวิทยาลัยต้องมีปัญหาอยู่เสมอ
เรียกได้ว่าทุกรุ่นจะมีชื่อเรียกเฉพาะได้ตลอด 

ปีนี้เป็นภัยธรรมชาติ ก็ดีกว่ารุ่นก่อนๆที่เป็นภัยจากมนุษย์ด้วยกันนะครับ :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## <tune>

ผม21 เด็กแอดรุ่นเอเน็ตปีสุดท้าย5555


----------



## Pingsuke

Imperfect Ending said:


> I joined this forum when I was 15
> Now I'm 23... lol


Wow! I joined this forum when I was 15 too.
And now, I'm 17


----------



## omevil

ตอนนี้ผม25คับ 
มีคนเป็นเหมือนผมหลายคนเหมือนกันนะเนี่ย(แต่ชีวิตจริงไม่เห็นเคยเจอ คุยเรื่องพวกนี้กับใครก็ไม่รู้เรื่อง) 
ตอนเด็กๆผมชอบต่อเลโก้ ชอบเครื่องบิน,เรือ,รถไฟ(ความเร็วสูง),ตึก,เมือง ชอบเล่นSimcity ชอบดูแผนที่ 
ผมบังเอิญมาเจอเว็บนี้ตอนหาข้อมูลทำรายงานตอนปี1 แล้วก็เข้ามาอ่านทุกวันตั้งแต่นั้นมา


----------



## acht

Hi there, been looking for a couple of years on the thai forum. I' m from holland and already 40 years. I lived and worked 11 years ago for a year on the island of kho phangan as a dive instructor. For the past 11 years i always came back for a holiday, with my wife who i met in haadrin. We have seen most of the country. Love chiang mai and haadrin, between the fullmoon party's, when it is quit.
We have a little boy now. His name is dox. Can somebody tell me what his name is in thai? Thai letters please

Thanks already, acht


----------



## GrGr

Hello,
my name is Gregory, live at Bangkok for a last 2 years and running IT and interactive solutions company. Interested in design, architecture, technology and new construction projects.


----------



## ArkinMourad

สวัสดีคะ ชื่อ อลิซ อายุ 12 เพิ่งเข้าบอร์ดวันนี้วันแรก (ทำหน้าแอ๊บแบ๊ว กระพริบตาสองที บลิ๊งๆ)


----------



## skypass97

^^
คุณ ArkinMourad นี่ฮาได้ตลอดจริงๆ เลยนะครับ 555+


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
ฮ่าไม่ออกหรอกครับ :lol:


----------



## Munich dweller

acht said:


> We have a little boy now. His name is dox. Can somebody tell me what his name is in thai? Thai letters please
> 
> Thanks already, acht


Sawasdee krub. "Dox" actually doesn't mean anything in Thai. But if you just want to know how to write that with Thai letters, it goes like this - ด๊อกซ์


----------



## acht

@munich dweller, thankx for the translation. That's what i want to know.


----------



## hacksmith

สวัสดีครับขอแนะนำตัวอย่างเป็นทางการหลังจากสถิตอยู่ที่นี่มาสักระยะหนึ่งแล้ว
ชื่อ *แฮ็ค* ครับ อายุ 22 วันๆไม่ได้ทำอะไรครับ ไม่ได้เรียน ไม่ได้ทำงาน


----------



## apopfair

ยังไม่แนะนำตัวเลยครับ แวะเข้ามาติดตามข่าวในนี้นานแล้วครับ แต่เพิ่งสมัคร ชื่อ แฟร์ อายุ 19 ปีครับ เรียน มศว เอกวิทยาคอม ปี 2 ครับ ชอบเกี่ยวกับตึก อาคาร ระบบขนส่งมวลชน วันๆชอบเล่นเกม simcity 4(โบราณมาก) อย่างอื่นเล่นไม่เป็น ฮ่าๆ


----------



## trkbakerlife

ทุกวันนี้ผมก็ยังนั่งเล่นอยู่เลยครับ sim city 4 เล่น เสริม Rush hour ด้วย ผมว่า socities ภาคล่าสุดมันไม่ค่อยสนุก ดีแค่ภาพสวย


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ แนะนำให้โหลด MOD เสริม เช่นที่ Simtropolis.com, sc4devotion.com หรือ Simpeg ครับ
รับรองเกมของคุณจะสนุกขึ้นอีกเยอะเลย

ปล. สมาชิกส่วนใหญ่ชอบเล่นเกมนี้กันนะ ผมว่าตั้งกระทู้เกมแนวนี้เลยดีมะ


----------



## <tune>

apopfair said:


> ยังไม่แนะนำตัวเลยครับ แวะเข้ามาติดตามข่าวในนี้นานแล้วครับ แต่เพิ่งสมัคร ชื่อ แฟร์ อายุ 19 ปีครับ เรียน มศว เอกวิทยาคอม ปี 2 ครับ ชอบเกี่ยวกับตึก อาคาร ระบบขนส่งมวลชน วันๆชอบเล่นเกม simcity 4(โบราณมาก) อย่างอื่นเล่นไม่เป็น ฮ่าๆ


ถ้าโบราณผมคงดึกดำบรรพ์ ยังเล่นsimcity3000อยู่เล้ย ไม่ชอบ4อ่ะ555


----------



## trkbakerlife

Pingsuke said:


> ^^ แนะนำให้โหลด MOD เสริม เช่นที่ Simtropolis.com, sc4devotion.com หรือ Simpeg ครับ
> รับรองเกมของคุณจะสนุกขึ้นอีกเยอะเลย
> 
> ปล. สมาชิกส่วนใหญ่ชอบเล่นเกมนี้กันนะ ผมว่าตั้งกระทู้เกมแนวนี้เลยดีมะ



ขอบคุณมากครับ ฮ่าๆ รู้สึกคนที่ชอบอะไรเหมือนๆกันมักจะมารวมตัวที่เดียวกัน :lol::lol:



<tune> said:


> ถ้าโบราณผมคงดึกดำบรรพ์ ยังเล่นsimcity3000อยู่เล้ย ไม่ชอบ4อ่ะ555


ความจริงผมก็ชอบนะครับ simcity 3000 แต่ยูเอฟโอมันชอบมาทำลายเมืองผม TT


----------



## ke_lauca

Hi everybody
My name's Tran Xuan Duc
I'm Vietnamese
I'm very pleasure to join in Thai forum.
We can discuss about Vietnam and Thailand in this thread I've created. Thread only uses english and don't discuss about political.
Welcome to Vietnam.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463080
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463080


----------



## The Vampire

I'm Steve nice to intro myself among you all.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ You've been trolling around, no?


----------



## omevil

Pingsuke said:


> ปล. สมาชิกส่วนใหญ่ชอบเล่นเกมนี้กันนะ ผมว่าตั้งกระทู้เกมแนวนี้เลยดีมะ


มีแล้วครับตามนี้เลย
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1107097


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ อา ขอบคุณครับ :bow:


----------



## Adisorn

เล่นบอร์ดตอนอายุ 19 ตอนนี้ 20ละ อีก30วัน อายุ21 :lol::lol: 
แต่ไม่เก่งอังกฤษเลย เจอโพสอังกฤษที เปิดกูเกิ้ลกระจาย :bash:


----------



## pikkza

หาแฟนในนี้ได้ไม๊ครับ.....? อยากมีแฟนที่ชอบอะไรแบบนี้บ้าง 55555555555


----------



## ByMaximum

^^ไม่ค่อยถูกจุดประสงค์มั้งครับ:lol:


----------



## pampom

แนะนำตัวครับ ชื่อ ปาล์ม อยู่มหิดล-ศิริราช เทคนิคการแพทย์(รังสีเทคนิค) ฝากเนื่อฝากตัวด้วยค้าบบบ


----------



## dooonut

*^^^^^ ติวให้ผมหน่อยดิครับ ผมเลือกเทคนิคการแพทย์ รังสีเทคนิค มช. >.<*


----------



## Pingsuke

pikkza said:


> หาแฟนในนี้ได้ไม๊ครับ.....? อยากมีแฟนที่ชอบอะไรแบบนี้บ้าง 55555555555


^^ เอิ่ม สมาชิกกว่า 95% ของไทยฟอรั่มเป็นผู้ชายนะครับ :lol::nuts:


----------



## trkbakerlife

Pingsuke said:


> ^^ เอิ่ม สมาชิกกว่า 95% ของไทยฟอรั่มเป็นผู้ชายนะครับ :lol::nuts:



ผู้หญิงเค้าไม่ค่อยสนใจเรื่องตึกบ้างหรอครับ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## envinia

สวัสดีค่ะ เราเป็นสมาชิกใหม่นะคะ
ชอบเรื่องสถาปัตยกรรมและอาคารสวยๆค่ะ แต่ไม่ได้เรียนจบทางด้านนี้ (เราจบอักษรค่ะ) 
เพิ่งรู้จักเว็บนี้และถูกใจมากๆ
แต่ด้วยความที่ไม่ค่อยมีความรู้ ถ้าบางทีถามอะไรโง่ๆ หรือพูดอะไรเปิ่นๆ ต้องขออภัยล่วงหน้านะคะ


----------



## lookma

^^ นี้ไง ผู้หญิงใน 5% ฮ่าาาาาาาาาาา

จะว่าผมยังไม่ได้แนะนำตัวในกระทู้นี้เลย ผมชื่อท๊อปนะครับ เรียนอยู่ที่ม.เกษตร บางเขน เรียนด้านวิศวกรรมวัสดุ ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวพี่ๆด้วยนะครับบ ชอบเรื่องตึกนะ แต่ไม่อยากเรียนด้านโยธา ชอบเล่น Sim City4 มากครับ แต่เล่นไม่ค่อยรอด ใช้ไอเทมโกงตังค์ตลอด :lol::lol:


----------



## melrocks50

Hi I'm Mel. I love skyscrapers and condominiums


----------



## trkbakerlife

lookma said:


> ^^ นี้ไง ผู้หญิงใน 5% ฮ่าาาาาาาาาาา
> 
> จะว่าผมยังไม่ได้แนะนำตัวในกระทู้นี้เลย ผมชื่อท๊อปนะครับ เรียนอยู่ที่ม.เกษตร บางเขน เรียนด้านวิศวกรรมวัสดุ ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวพี่ๆด้วยนะครับบ ชอบเรื่องตึกนะ แต่ไม่อยากเรียนด้านโยธา ชอบเล่น Sim City4 มากครับ แต่เล่นไม่ค่อยรอด ใช้ไอเทมโกงตังค์ตลอด :lol::lol:


อ่าว ผมก็เรียน เกษตร บางเขน คณะที่มีตึกสีม่วง :lol::lol: ตอนนี้น่าเบื่อมากกว่า ม. จะเปิด


----------



## wwangkanon

Munich dweller said:


> ^^
> ลองไปโพสถามคนท้องถิ่นในกระทู้พัทยาดูนะครับ อาจจะมีคนมาช่วยให้ข้อมูล
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107029&page=82
> 
> ส่วนกระทู้ข่าวคราวทั่วๆไปของ renewable energy ในไทย ติดตามได้จากที่นี่ครับ
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464819
> 
> ถ้ามีความคืบหน้ายังไง มีการทดสอบ ผลการวิจัย ข้อมูลอะไรที่อยากแชร์ ก็ไปแชร์ได้ในกระทู้นั้นครับ ขอให้โชคดี ประสบความสำเร็จกับธุรกิจพลังงานสะอาดครับ kay:


ขอบคุณมากๆครับผม :lol:


----------



## Neungz

...


----------



## Codename B

^^


----------



## Neungz

^^ Thx. แก้ได้แล้วครับ


----------



## TANAWAT

สวัสดีครับชาวsscทุกคน ความจริงผมเข้ามาดูเว็บนี้มาหลายปีแล้วครับ แต่เพิ่งจะลองโพสต์ดู 
ชอบเกี่ยวกับตึกและเมืองมากครับ และตอนนี้ก็กำลังเรียนในสาขาurban designอยู่ด้วย 
เว็บนี้เลยเป็นเว็บที่เข้ามาหาความรู้ใส่ตัวประจำ ยังไงก็ขอฝากตัวด้วยครับ


----------



## KONGahxiah

ได้ความรู้ไปสอบ PAT5 เยอะมากครับ



trkbakerlife said:


> ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกๆคนนะครับ แหะๆ
> บอร์ดนี้ถ้าจะไปสอบแกทแพท ผมว่าได้ความรู้พวก PAT 5 อยู่นะ แล้วก็ ฝึกอังกฤษ GAT


----------



## AltinD

Last month my boss was apparently apointed Honorary Consul of The Kingdom Of Thailand in Albania, though I couldn't find any source in English.


----------



## Pingsuke

ใครสอบ Entrance ในปีนี้เหมือนผมบ้างครับ ยกมือหน่อย ฮี่ๆ :colgate:


----------



## Marasi

^^ 
:hi:


----------



## Pingsuke

ศรีสะเกษ ??


----------



## Marasi

ใช่แล้ว....Pingsuke.(ผมอ่านปิ้งสุกตั้งนาน ฮ่าๆ). 
สงขลา ??? เห็นๆอยู่ว่าหาดใหญ่ ไม่น่าถามเลยเรา :lol:


----------



## KONGahxiah

Pingsuke said:


> ใครสอบ Entrance ในปีนี้เหมือนผมบ้างครับ ยกมือหน่อย ฮี่ๆ :colgate:


:baeh3::baeh3::baeh3::baeh3:


----------



## Pingsuke

เข้าใจตรงกันหรือเปล่า คือผมกำลังจะขึ้น ม.6 ปีการศึกษาที่จะถึงนี้ ไม่ใช่กำลังรอแอดกลางอยู่นะครับ ตอนนี้เลยง่วนอยู่กับเรียนพิเศษครับ แล้ว @Marasi ล่ะครับ ขึ้น ม.6 เหมือนผมด้วยรึเปล่า 

ปล. KONGahxiah นี่อ่านว่าไงอะ ผมอ่าน คงกะเสี่ย ถูกไหม 555


----------



## Marasi

งั้นคงเข้าใจไม่ตรงกันแล้วหล่ะครับ ฮ่าๆ ผมรอผลแอดประกาศอยู่


----------



## Pingsuke

งั้นที่ทราบ ปีนี้คงมีแค่ผมกับคิง (zeaza) สินะ :cheers:


----------



## artnyit

สวัสดีครับทุกคน... เพิ่งสมัครเป็นสมาชิกใหม่ สดๆ ร้อนๆ แต่ติดตามมาตลอดตั้งแต่ปี 2006 เห็นจะได้ เหตุผลเบื้องต้นเลยคือเป็นคนชอบตึกสูง ซึ่งก็คงเหมือนหลาย ๆ คนในนี้ เข้ามาอ่านทุกวัน จนเป็นอะไรที่ตอนนี้ขาดไม่ได้ไปแล้ว ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยครับ...


----------



## robolb

*Newbie*

Great to find this forum and look forward to sharing tips and information. I'm English, my wife is Thai and we live in Sydney Australia.


----------



## Ksykncacpfpta

มาใหม่ครับ! สวัสดีคร้าบบบ !!! ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักครับ  / Ksykncacpfpta = เคซี่มะแน็พช่านะครับ / เรียกยากเกิน =___= เรียก ติวเตอร์ (ชื่อเล่นจริงๆ) ก็ได้ครับ :'D


----------



## writing90

Hello all everyone.It's funny meet everyone.


----------



## inta49

สวัสดีครับ สมัครไว้นานแล้วครับ ตามดูมานานหลายปีแล้วครับ ตอนนี้ก็เข้ามาดูเกือบทุกวันเลย 
อ่านบ้างห้องแล้วก็สนุกดี เลยอยากมาเม้นบ้างแล้วครับ 55 ": D


----------

